# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه من الريايل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

## "مرحبانيه"

مرحبا

طبعاّ اكيد شوفتو مشاركاتي وجذي دوم وعن مشاكلي مع ريلي قبل انه من راح الجزيزه مايتصل 

ومن ها الاشياء والحين انا معزمه على الطلاق مافي اي حل ثاني لاتقولون لي لا مابا حد ينصحني

بس خلوني اقولكم السالفه كله وانتو حكمو :Ast Green:  

ريلي ولد خالي ويقول انه يحبني من يوم هو صغير وحتى امايه تقولي انه كان عمره ثلاث سنين 
وانا توني ام كم شهر كان ييرني بالعربانه ومايرضى حد يدقني ومن يروح الدكان ايب لي حلاوى
ومن كبر ماشي مايطيع يقول شمووه حقي شموه حقي مايخلي حد من اليهال يقرب صوبي
كبرنا وكبر الحب بينا حتى انا حبيته كان يوم نسافر يطلعنا نحنا البنات ويحوطنا تخيلو من الصبح
لين فليل طفرو منه هلنا ماعلينا يوم خلص الثانويه خطبني وعقب اشتغل وانا درست في الجامعه 
لين ماخلصت واشتغلت واتزوجنا وانا حامل في الشهر الخامس الحين 
صدقوني كانت احلى الايام ايام عرسنا كان يحبني وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد بدون تمثيل حتى يوم 
كنت صغير كنت دبه هب حلوه وايد يعني عاديه بس يوم كبرت قعدت اسوي وريجيم وجذي
حتى الحين يوم عرسنا كان عظامي ظاهر من حبي له واني ابا استوي احلى وحده في عينه 
من راح اليزيزه ماقصر كل مايي متعدله ومعدله البيت وكل مره هديه ويوم ايي بيروح اعدل
سيارته وحتى والله والله والله اخر مره كان رايح يايبه له هديه وحطيتها في السياره 
ويوم راح طرشت له "الهديه ورى الكرسي ان شاء الله تعيبك " تعرفون ليش طرشت لاانه
من طلع اكثر من نص ساعه ماقالي شي ف عشان جي قلت يمكن ماشافها لكنه طنششش
ولاطرى الهديه لين اليوم تخيلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاتقولون يمكن ماشافها لاانه كان يستخدمها
ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيه ومرت الايام من راح مانشد عني شوه عذره اونه اتصلت 
مره ولقيته مشغول ؟؟؟؟؟ انزين كل ها الفتره ليش ماتصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ نفس الكلام قلت له هي 
لااني ماهمك جان يقول لاتهميني ويغير السالفه هوه ماخذ سياره كانت عيبتني ويايني فيها
مفاجاه واخر شي اكتشفت شوووه حق حبيبته مشترنها بقولكم كيف كشفت السر هوه كل مره 
يشل اللابتوب معاه وها المره شوه خلاه عندي قلت خلني اشوف شوه فيه شفت اشياء تضحك 
واغاني ولين شفت ملف مكتوب عليه "ساااره ال ____ قبيلتها " استغربت محد من هلهم بها الاسم
دخلت الملف اشووف صوووووور وايد لنفس البنت وفيديو انصدمت راسي تم يدور احس الدنيا
دايره فيني شفت اول صوره في مكان نفس شاليه ؟؟؟ وعقب كملت اشوف صورهم متحاضنين 
وصوره متباوسين وصوره وصوره وفي الحمام حتى تخيلن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دخلت فيديو 
شفتها ترقص الخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااايسه الله يلعنها حاطين ام علايه وريلي متخبل
وفيديو ثاني مفاأجأنها بالسياره ويقولها السياره وراعيها تحت امررررررررج ياقلبي
وروحي وعقلي انتي ملااااااااااااكي مافي مثلج وصورهم محتفلين وصوره مسوي حرفها
على ايده وصوره وهي متحنيه وصور فظيعه قذرررررررره اهلها ماعرفو يربونها 
ميت شيطان في راسي اتصلت له مارد وشتصنحوووووني اروي خالي الفيديو والصوره 
ولا اروي عمتيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله فكرت انشرهن بس حتى ولو نشرتهن اهلها شوه ذنبهم 
فيها الخاااااايسه والمشكله انها بنت عرب ونااس وفيديو تسوق السياره هي تسوقها وريلي
من بعيد يصور فيديو وهي ادور السياره على عمرها فهمتو كييف يعني تسوق السياره 
تخليها ادور واطلع دخان وفيديو هي تتسبح هيه هيه تتسبح تقوله بسسسسسس عاد 
يقولي حياتي عشان يوم اشتقالج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## شذى دبي

الله يعينج والله ...لا تعليق

----------


## ام بدور1

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يهدية ان شاء الله 
بصراحة شي فضيع اللي يسوية كان الله في عونج 

نصيحتي لج تكلمي معاه بهدوء وفهمية ان اللي يسويه غلط وانج عرفتي وشفتي الفيديو ومسامحتة

----------


## ملاذ الروح

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. والله ياختي الله يكون بعونج .. والله انه من فضاعة الموقف اللي مريتي فيه واللي شفتيه مب عارفة شو أكتب .. الله يسر لج أمورج والله يعينج على هالريل... سامحيني اختي ان شاء الله لي عودة ... صج مصدووووووووووومة...

----------


## *_*

الله يعينج والله...............بس لازم تحلين الوضع بأسرع ما يمكن.

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> الله يعينج والله ...لا تعليق


امين احس افكاري متلخبطه ماعرف شسوي والله عيوووووني اتورمت من الصايح انا لازم 

اخذ قراري الليله

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> الله يهدية ان شاء الله 
> بصراحة شي فضيع اللي يسوية كان الله في عونج 
> 
> نصيحتي لج تكلمي معاه بهدوء وفهمية ان اللي يسويه غلط وانج عرفتي وشفتي الفيديو ومسامحتة


اتصلت عليه مااااارد يعللللللللهم الموت ان شاء الله ومستحيل اسامحه

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. والله ياختي الله يكون بعونج .. والله انه من فضاعة الموقف اللي مريتي فيه واللي شفتيه مب عارفة شو أكتب .. الله يسر لج أمورج والله يعينج على هالريل... سامحيني اختي ان شاء الله لي عودة ... صج مصدووووووووووومة...


مشكله بعد كل ها الحب تخيلي قبل كان يقول اخاف تنسيني تملين مني كنت اقوله مستحيل
تعرفين كيف يوم تشوفين الواحد ملاك ومره وحده تكتشفين كل شي؟؟

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> الله يعينج والله...............بس لازم تحلين الوضع بأسرع ما يمكن.


الليله انا ماخذه القرار لااااازم

----------


## همسـ الورود

الله يكون بعونك ويصبرك
ويهدي زوجك

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## المتعبلة

اصبري ختيه اصبري 

خبريه انج شفتي كل شي و سكتي عنه

يمكن الله يهديه و يتوب

حرام يتم الياهل مشتت بينكم

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> الله يكون بعونك ويصبرك
> ويهدي زوجك
> 
> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


امين لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> اصبري ختيه اصبري 
> 
> خبريه انج شفتي كل شي و سكتي عنه
> 
> يمكن الله يهديه و يتوب
> 
> حرام يتم الياهل مشتت بينكم


مستحيل اصبر بطلب الطلاق وباجر من الصبح بروح بيت هليه حمدالله هب محتايتنه خله يروح

عنده كل ساقط وله لاقط

----------


## سيدة العين

الصراحه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليها الله يعينج واستخيري قبل ماتوسين اي شي وفكري في اللي بطنج قبل القرار

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> الصراحه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليها الله يعينج واستخيري قبل ماتوسين اي شي وفكري في اللي بطنج قبل القرار


حسبي الله عليهم اثنينهم يعلللللللللللللللللها الموووووووت نار جهنم تاكل يلدها وبعدين 

الي يسوي جذي تعتقدين يروم يتحمل مسؤلية عيال

----------


## الغيثية

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يهدية ان شاء الله 
احسنلج تخبري حد من هلة عشان يكون 
الهم خلفية عن الموضوع 
الله يعينج والله

----------


## فساتين عرايس

حبوبه .. الظلاق في حلاتج مانصحج فيها...

اهوه الحب لج مزروووع في قلبه ........

وهاي اال****ه ... دارت دارت وخذته عنج

لاتيأسين ... وتخلينها تفوز بريلج يالغلاااااا

خليه على هواه ... ولله الريال يوم الله يريدله

بموقف قوي .. ولله يرد حق حرمته لووو شووو

خلي فتره وسيري عند اهلج ... قوليله تتذكر يوم كنا صغار سوينا جي وجي و وانته كنت ....

الله يصبرج ويردلج ريلج حبوبه

----------


## صمت الجروح

الله يعينج اختي والاحساس بالخيانة شئ مب هين بس انا اقولج هدي اعصابج وفكري بحكمه لا تخسرين ريلج فكري بدون عصبيه عشان تتوصلين للحل .

----------


## اموووره

عورتي قلبي والله!!! الله يصبرج ويجازيهم ان شا الله علي سواه فيج بصرحه صدمه !!!!!
انا اقول استشيري الدكتورة فوزية الدريع .....نصايحها ومشورتها دااايما مفيدة وصح
والله يعينج

----------


## *عســـولة*

؟.....................................

----------


## *عســـولة*

> امين احس افكاري متلخبطه ماعرف شسوي والله عيوووووني اتورمت من الصايح انا لازم 
> 
> اخذ قراري الليله



لا لا 
اكبر غلط انج تاخذين قرارج الليلة،،

اللي لازم تسوينه تفكرين بهدوووووء وعقل وتلفين السالفة صوبج

اول شي اللي لازم تسويينه تنسخين كل اللي فيه صورها سواء فيديو او صور عادية وتخلينه عندج في فلاش او سي دي وتخشينه في مكان آمن ،، ثاني شيء تصرفي عادي كانج ما تعرفين شيء عشان تفكرين بذكاء يمكن ريلج الحين يعلب معاها وبيتركها عقب وانتي شو دراج يمكن يتم معاها هالفترة ووهو اصلا ليش يصورها يمكن يراوي حد ،، انتي تقدرين تتصلين بها من اي تلفون خارجي وتهددينها بس لا تسوين شيء بصورها لان مثل ما قلتي اهلها شو ذنبهم

حبيبتي والله حاسة بمعاناتج وادري بتقولين مااتحمل بس الانسان ما يتخذ القرار السليم وهو معصب وانتي الحين في حال ما تقدرين تاخذين قراراتج بشكل صحيح لان العاطفة راح تأثر الحين موالعقل وانتي الحين في قمة غضبج

مثل ما قلت لح اهم شي تنسخين اللي كان في الاب توب وكل ما تطلعين من المنتدى سوي تسجيل خروج عسب ريلج اذا دخل المنتدى ما يشوف موضوعج ولا يشوف ردود البنات وبيتحذر بعدين

يا الغالية ربي معاج ولا ترمسينه اليوم في الموضوع ولا تقولين له انج عرفتي من الاب تووب لان بياخذ حذره مرة ثانية وبعدين يالغالية باجر ان شاء الله لما شوي تهدين كلميه وقولي انك متغير علي وانك كذا وكذا وكذا بس ما تقولين له كيف عرفتي


وطمنينا عليج

----------


## ام ندى ...

الله يعينج وايصبرج ...لا تتوترين وتلعوزين بنفسج بهاي الطريقه حرام انج حامل ....والجنين ايحس بالام لاسمح الله يستوي بج اكتئاب ....كل شي بالهداوه واهم شي انه يعترف لج ايقول الحقيقه انها هو عرس ماخذنها يعني ولا بس كلام .....والله يفرج عنج وعليش بالدعاءواصبري وحتسبي الاجر ...والله كريم ان شا الله .....انا صراحه حاسه فيج وايد لان وحده من ربيعاتي استوالها نفس الشي بالسر امعرس ........

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !!!!!!
أختي أنا فعلا عاجزة عن الرد ،
الله يعينج ويصبرج ، أحاول ألقى حل 
معين ممكن يرفع معنوياتج بس مب رايمة والله ،

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !!!!!!
أختي أنا فعلا عاجزة عن الرد ،
الله يعينج ويصبرج ، أحاول ألقى حل 
معين ممكن يرفع معنوياتج بس مب رايمة والله ،

----------


## علياء 3

الله يعينج .......لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله ..........استخيري فبل اي خطوه تبدينها ولاتنسين الي في بطنج وتراااه الشيطااان شااطر بس لاتخلين له مجاال يخرب بيتج استعيذي بالله من الشيطان وصلي ركعتين وادعي ربج له الهدايه واستخيري

----------


## *عســـولة*

> امين احس افكاري متلخبطه ماعرف شسوي والله عيوووووني اتورمت من الصايح انا لازم 
> 
> اخذ قراري الليله



لا لا 
اكبر غلط انج تاخذين قرارج الليلة،،

اللي لازم تسوينه تفكرين بهدوووووء وعقل وتلفين السالفة صوبج

اول شي اللي لازم تسويينه تنسخين كل اللي فيه صورها سواء فيديو او صور عادية وتخلينه عندج في فلاش او سي دي وتخشينه في مكان آمن ،، ثاني شيء تصرفي عادي كانج ما تعرفين شيء عشان تفكرين بذكاء يمكن ريلج الحين يعلب معاها وبيتركها عقب وانتي شو دراج يمكن يتم معاها هالفترة ووهو اصلا ليش يصورها يمكن يراوي حد ،، انتي تقدرين تتصلين بها من اي تلفون خارجي وتهددينها بس لا تسوين شيء بصورها لان مثل ما قلتي اهلها شو ذنبهم

حبيبتي والله حاسة بمعاناتج وادري بتقولين مااتحمل بس الانسان ما يتخذ القرار السليم وهو معصب وانتي الحين في حال ما تقدرين تاخذين قراراتج بشكل صحيح لان العاطفة راح تأثر الحين موالعقل وانتي الحين في قمة غضبج

مثل ما قلت لح اهم شي تنسخين اللي كان في الاب توب وكل ما تطلعين من المنتدى سوي تسجيل خروج عسب ريلج اذا دخل المنتدى ما يشوف موضوعج ولا يشوف ردود البنات وبيتحذر بعدين

يا الغالية ربي معاج ولا ترمسينه اليوم في الموضوع ولا تقولين له انج عرفتي من الاب تووب لان بياخذ حذره مرة ثانية وبعدين يالغالية باجر ان شاء الله لما شوي تهدين كلميه وقولي انك متغير علي وانك كذا وكذا وكذا بس ما تقولين له كيف عرفتي


وطمنينا عليج

----------


## أم شمسان

سمحيلي بس والله لو منج بروي الفيديوا مب كله الصور الماصخه يعني شغلات بسيطه حق هله وهلج عشان يعذرونج ولانهم اهله بيعرفون جيف يتصرفون انتي بس رفعي الفايل على الايميل مالج والله يكون بعونج

----------


## Qatar Angel

الطلاق 

الطلاق 

الطلاق 

وافضحيه بعد علشان لا يقولون ان البلا فيج !

واسمحيلي على هالاشياء اللي شفتيها وسامحتيه وقعدتي معاه ليله وحده .. اسمحيلي اذا سويتي هالشي فأنتي ما عندج كرامه ! 

انا اسفه على صراحتي .. بس والله العظيم اذا انا .. ماقعدله يوم حتى لو بنام في الشارع ! 

والله يعينج

----------


## أم سارة

> اول شي اللي لازم تسويينه تنسخين كل اللي فيه صورها سواء فيديو او صور عادية وتخلينه عندج في فلاش او سي دي وتخشينه في مكان آمن ،، ثاني شيء تصرفي عادي كانج ما تعرفين شيء عشان تفكرين بذكاء يمكن ريلج الحين يعلب معاها وبيتركها عقب وانتي شو دراج يمكن يتم معاها هالفترة ووهو اصلا ليش يصورها يمكن يراوي حد ،، انتي تقدرين تتصلين بها من اي تلفون خارجي وتهددينها بس لا تسوين شيء بصورها لان مثل ما قلتي اهلها شو ذنبهم


اسمعي وخذي من وحده مجربه وفاهمه الدنيا لازم تنسخين كل شي على فلاش مموري وفكري بعقلج هب بقلبج وصدقيني تراها نزوى وبتمر مرده لج بس انتي غيري اسلوبج وهو بيسألج ليش قوليله انا في شو قصرت وانا شوذنبي تجرحني وطيح من عيني يعني خذيه بالسياسه واذا نكر واجهيه وشوفي حزتها رده فعله وانتي وضميرج اذا حبيتي تسامحيه بس صدقيني مرده لج لانج الاساس وهايج للعب

----------


## أم مروة

الله يعينج والله

----------


## أم عايشة

لا تتسرعين أختي وفكري زين بالياهل اللي في بطنج، الظاهر إن ريلج مرابع رفقاء السوء اللي كل واحد يتحدى الثاني بالبلاوي اللي عنده أقصد البنات ال*****ت فأول شيئ أختاري الوقت المناسب يكون فيه هادي وكلميه عن اللي شفتيه وإذا أنكر راويه الدليل اللي عندج وقوليله أنا مستعده أخلي السالفة بيني وبينك بس لازم أعرف منك الحين شو الحل؟؟؟؟؟يعني هل بخلي عنك هذي السوالف وبتفكر فيني وفي الياهل ولا بتم على حالك أبا الصراحه وماأبا غيرها....الله يعينج ويصبرج اختي وخلي بالج على الجنين.....الله يسهل امورج ويرجع لج ريلج....ويهنيكم ببعض...آمــــــــــين

----------


## khalejeya

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

اختي انا اعرف شعورك في هذه اللحظة
لاني مريت بنفس تجربتج من زمان
بس ما كان عندي احد استشيره في هذا الموضوع

عن نفسي واجهته لما شفت الصور و الرسائل
بس تهرب و حاول يقول اي عذر و انه طيش

بس بو طبيع ما يجوز عن طبعه 
صار حذر و ما ترك لي دليل عليه

بس في الاخير تركته و انفصلت عنه بسبب هذه الامور
هذه البنت راح يجيها يوم و تندم
في الاول راح تلاقي عقابها من الله سبحانه و تعالى
لانها قامت بمنكر كبير
ثانيا الجمال و الحلاوة ما تظل العمر كله
و الرجل مهما حب هذه الأشكال
الا انه تفكيره باللعب معاها اما تكوين عائلة مستحيل
و اذا كون عائلة تكون مبنية على الشكوك و الظن و غيرها

في البداية اختي اهدي شوي
و ريحي اعصابج لانج حامل

ثانيا انسخي كل شي لقيتيه و ضعيه في مكان آمن لتستخدميه في يوم

ثالثا اتمنى تلاقي لج استشارية خاصة بالمشااكل الاسرية في اقرب وقت 
حتى لو كان بالاتصال فقط

في الاخير الله يعينج على بلواج
الله يهدي زوجج للطريق الصحيح

و السموحه منج

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

..........................

والله أختي قلبي عورني عليج...
وما قدرت أقرا وما أقووول شيء...

الله يعييييينج...وإن شاء الله لج دعوووه بظهر الغيب...
بس حبيبتي لااااااااااااااااازم اتهديييين..

روحي اتوضي وصلي لج ركعتين ثلاث اللي تقدرين عليه...
واقري سوره يوسف او البقره اي شيء...المهم اتهدين...
حبيبتي كثري من الاستغفاااار بنيه اللي انتي فيه...

والله يكووون في عونج...لا تنسين الدعاااااااااااء..
ربج ايقول.....ادعوني استجب لكم....
والسموووحه ما أقدر أقووول شي....!!!

والله يوفقج...وترتااحين ياااااااااارب دوووم مو يوم...

----------


## أم حتوس

انا احس انج مستحيل تنسين شكله بالصور ومستحيل تقدرين اتحبينه الله يعييييييييييييينج

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

نسخت كل شي في فلاش مومري وخشيته في الشنطه في الجيب الداخلي وحاطه عليها باسورد 
وفضفت شوي وطرشت له مسج كتبت فيه خل غيري يفيدك وبرويك شبسوي بالصور والفيديو
جان يتصل ويتصل ويتصل طرشت لي ردي ولامابيحصلج خير اغلقت التلفون ورحت صليت
وقعدت اقرى قراأن والحين احاول اشغل عمري با اي شي وبصلي استخاره قبل مانام

----------


## أم نوووف

خيييييييييييييييييبه اسمحلي كلكن بس والله لوانا في مكانها لو يموت ما اسامحه اصلا كيف اقدر اشوف واحد سوى هذي البلاوي الله ياخذهم اختيه ما اقول غير الله يلهمج الصبر

----------


## cute me

http://*******.france.net.in/all/index.php . 



> لا لا 
> اكبر غلط انج تاخذين قرارج الليلة،،
> 
> اللي لازم تسوينه تفكرين بهدوووووء وعقل وتلفين السالفة صوبج
> 
> اول شي اللي لازم تسويينه تنسخين كل اللي فيه صورها سواء فيديو او صور عادية وتخلينه عندج في فلاش او سي دي وتخشينه في مكان آمن ،، ثاني شيء تصرفي عادي كانج ما تعرفين شيء عشان تفكرين بذكاء يمكن ريلج الحين يعلب معاها وبيتركها عقب وانتي شو دراج يمكن يتم معاها هالفترة ووهو اصلا ليش يصورها يمكن يراوي حد ،، انتي تقدرين تتصلين بها من اي تلفون خارجي وتهددينها بس لا تسوين شيء بصورها لان مثل ما قلتي اهلها شو ذنبهم
> 
> حبيبتي والله حاسة بمعاناتج وادري بتقولين مااتحمل بس الانسان ما يتخذ القرار السليم وهو معصب وانتي الحين في حال ما تقدرين تاخذين قراراتج بشكل صحيح لان العاطفة راح تأثر الحين موالعقل وانتي الحين في قمة غضبج
> 
> ...


انا مع كلالالام الاخت يالغلالالالا...
واحب اقووولج استخيري وصلي صدقيييني ربنا مايخلي الانسااان المومن في محنته...
والله يوفقج ولاتستعيلييين باتخاااذ قرار باجر نتدمييييين عليه

----------


## saro0oh

الله يعينج بس ما كان لزم تهددينه ممكن ايمد ايده عليج
لوانا مكانج ماكان خبرته كان نسخته وسكت عنه

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

الله يعينج على بلواج أنا لو كنت مكانج ما بعرف شو أسوي أكيد الصدمة قوية عليج ولكن لا تنسين إنج حامل و لا تفكرين بالطلاق

----------


## *عســـولة*

اختيه جان سويت اكثر من نسخة وحطيهم في كذا مكان عشان اذا هو حصلهن ما يكسرهن والا شي

او تقدرين تطرشينه حق نفسج بالايميل ويتم مخزن فيه

ومثل ما قلت لج سوي تسجيل خروج للمنتدى

ولا تقولين له بالمرة انج نسختيهن وان عندج اياهم

----------


## umm.salama

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> الله يهدية ان شاء الله 
> بصراحة شي فضيع اللي يسوية كان الله في عونج 
> 
> نصيحتي لج تكلمي معاه بهدوء وفهمية ان اللي يسويه غلط وانج عرفتي وشفتي الفيديو ومسامحتة

----------


## ELMooz

الله ايعينج اختي
قوليله فضحت البنت ونشرت صورها عالنت وانت على كيفك
هي مثل مارضت تتصور صور فاضحه إلا لازم تحط في بالها إنها بتنفضح في يوم من الأيام
لا هو اخوها ولا ريلها عشان يستر عليها
بنات هالزمان غير شكل 
فاصخات الحياااااااااا مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
ماتسوي سواياها وبس 
لا وبالدليل والبرهان استري على عمرج 
سبحان الله هذيل اللي يقول فيهم رب العالمين(المجاهرون بالمعصيه)

----------


## !~¤§¦الرهيبة¦§¤

الغالية اول شي اقري قرآن واستهدي 
ولا تخلين هالشيطانه خرابة البيوت تاخذ عنج ريلج وابو عيالج
ولا تخلين خير ريلج يسير لهالوث 
كلمي اهله او اكبر اخوانه 
واطلبي له الهدايه من رب العالمين ودوم قومي الليل وادعي له بالهدايه 
وهي ربج بينتقم منها الله يمهل ولا يهمل 
بس لا تضيعين ريلج عشان وحده ما تسوى

----------


## إما1راتيه

والله اني خفت عليج
الله يكون في عونج اختي
انا مع الكلام اللي قالته الاخت عسولة
هالله هالله بعمرج ولاتنسين انج حامل 
طمنينا عليج

----------


## فيمتو

شوفي الغاليه بقولج شي ..

انتي الحين في مصيبه ما يعلم فيها الا رب العالمين ..

واتمنى انج ما تواجهينه في هالفتره ....

مب حبا فيه .. لا 

عشان كرامتج ....

هذي ال****ه بايعه عمرها

وما ظنتي يفكر فيها كزوجه

هو يباج انتي تكونين ام عياله ...

والظاهر انه كان يحبج وتعرف عليها 

عن طريق حد من ربعه ....

ما بقولج سامحيه ... لا

بالعكس ... انتقمي منه انتقام 

يرجعج له .......

تخيلي سنين عمركم اللي مرت 

وحبكم اللي كبر يوم عن يوم ...

يت وحده خامه خذته بكل سهوله ...

وانتي بطلاقج بتكونين المهزومه وهيه المنتصره

والله يهدي شبابنا المستقطعين اللي عينهم ماجنعت من شي ..

----------


## عاشقة نوني

انا مع البنات ... رغم اني بعدني ما دخلت ولا مريت الزواج ولا لي خص ... بس خذيها نصيحه مني ... 

انسخي كل شي شفتيه على ميموري او فلاض او اي شي ... وتحملي لا ترفعينه على الايميل لانه يمكن بنتشر عن طريق هكر او شي ... 


وثاني شي كوني معاه هاديه وسوي روحج عاديه وحاولي تذكرينه بالايام الحلوه وايام الطفوله ... وييبي له سوالف البنات اللي يدمرون العوايل والشباب اللي يطلعون وغيره مع بنات وهم معرسين وجي ... 

وتدرين مع الايام يوم بيحس بغلطته ومثل ما قالت وحده من البنات هو يصورها لانه يمكن انتقام او يراوي حد او ينزل راسها او شي ما شيات .... واهلها والله مو ذنبهم لا تراوي اهلج ولا اهله .. خليه بينج وبينه ... 

ويوم بيعرف انج عرفتي وخبيتي السالفه عن الاهل صدقيني بتكبرين بعينه ... بس لاتظلمين البيبي الللي في بطنج ... 

ولا تاخذين قرار وانتي معصبه ... صلي الاستخاره وشوفي اللي بيصير عقب الله كاتبنه ... 

بس خذي ريلج على هدوء ... سويله مفاجات .. غيرو جو البيت ... سو حركات من الحركات اللي كانت تسويه ال ....... ه عسب يحس يفكر تطلع حركات نفس اللي مر فيها معاها فاهمه ... بيحس بطريقته .. 



والله ما اعرف شو اقول بعد بس بليز طمنينا عليج وان شاء الله تنحل وتقولين لنا ... 


بنات باركولي ريلي رد لي مثل قبل واحسن بعد ... وبالتوفيق حبوبه ...

----------


## فيمتو

صح على فكرة .......

خزني كل اللي شفتيه

بس لاتواجينه


خليه على عماه ...

يمكن يكون اللي خزنتيه سلاح ضد

هالهايته ......

----------


## Rose_Dew

الله يكون في عونج ويصبرج..والله ما أعرف شو أقول..
غير الله يهديه لج ويبعد عنه بنات الحرام

----------


## Barbie80

الله يعينج و يهدي ريلج

----------


## دمعة شقى

:Frown: 
شو سالفتهم الرياييل ؟؟؟؟

عيل ليش بالاساس يتزوجون ؟؟؟؟؟

الله يعين والله المستعان ..
الغاليه لاتخلين الشيطان يدخل امبينكم انتي محرجه وماخذه على خاطرج من ريلج وعسب جيه اتقولي اابا اطلق ومادري شوه هالشي مب زين عند الله ولازم تيلسين معاه وتتفاهمين واذا ماقدرتي خلي حد قريب منج ومنه يدخل بس من دون ماتكبر السالفه
والبنت خلها تولي حرام تفضحين اهلها لن مب هي اللي بتنفضح اهلها لن هي عادي عندها لو مب عادي جان ماسوت جيه بس اهلها حرام ويمكن عندها خوات ولا اخوان ومقدمين على زواج وميصير اتخربين بهالطريقه .. الغاليه فكري وفكري وفكري فديتج والله يكون بعونج والله ادري انه معاج حق فكل شي تبين اتسوينه بس الله يحب اللي يسامح وان شاءالله بتسامحينه وبيي وبيذل عمره لج بس عسب اتسامحينه ..

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

شووووووووووووووووووووووو!!!!!!!!! والله لا تسكتين عنها طلعي هاي امنوووه وسيريلها و فظحيها عند اهلها الي ماعرفو يربونها!!!! اففففففففففف لو بس انتي هب حامل بقولج اطلقي بس حرام البيبي ماله ذنب.....لا تقوليلي انتي ما اتحسين....احس و زوووود...ريلي اخس!

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

شووووووووووووووووووووووو!!!!!!!!! والله لا تسكتين عنها طلعي هاي امنوووه وسيريلها و فظحيها عند اهلها الي ماعرفو يربونها!!!! اففففففففففف لو بس انتي هب حامل بقولج اطلقي بس حرام البيبي ماله ذنب.....لا تقوليلي انتي ما اتحسين....احس و زوووود...ريلي اخس!

----------


## نبعة الريحان

اختي بقولج كلمتين ع الخاص

لان هالاشيا ماحب اتكلم عنها اهني  :Smile:

----------


## افطيم 2007

> لا لا 
> اكبر غلط انج تاخذين قرارج الليلة،،
> 
> اللي لازم تسوينه تفكرين بهدوووووء وعقل وتلفين السالفة صوبج
> 
> اول شي اللي لازم تسويينه تنسخين كل اللي فيه صورها سواء فيديو او صور عادية وتخلينه عندج في فلاش او سي دي وتخشينه في مكان آمن ،، ثاني شيء تصرفي عادي كانج ما تعرفين شيء عشان تفكرين بذكاء يمكن ريلج الحين يعلب معاها وبيتركها عقب وانتي شو دراج يمكن يتم معاها هالفترة ووهو اصلا ليش يصورها يمكن يراوي حد ،، انتي تقدرين تتصلين بها من اي تلفون خارجي وتهددينها بس لا تسوين شيء بصورها لان مثل ما قلتي اهلها شو ذنبهم
> 
> حبيبتي والله حاسة بمعاناتج وادري بتقولين مااتحمل بس الانسان ما يتخذ القرار السليم وهو معصب وانتي الحين في حال ما تقدرين تاخذين قراراتج بشكل صحيح لان العاطفة راح تأثر الحين موالعقل وانتي الحين في قمة غضبج
> 
> ...



عين العقل والصواب حبيبتي لاتستعيلين وتاخذين قرار وانتي معصبه وبيردلج باذن الله وهاذي فترة طيش 
والسنوات الاولي مهمه في حياة الزوجين ماشاءلله اختي عسوله رايها انا اشوفه صح هدديها بالصور والافلام 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيها

----------


## افطيم 2007

خواتي خافو الله ولاوحدة منكم تطلب منها تطلب الطلاق لاتستهينون بالطلاق هدو البنت وعطوها افكار اتساعدها هي امبونها معصبه ومتوترة وهي حامل 
هي اختنا اكيد وادعولها بظهر الغيب كل وحدة تدخل تدعيلها والله ايطمئن بالها ويفرج همها وابتعدو عن العصبيه

----------


## ميــــــــــــــــــــثاء

ادبيه لااااااااااااااااازم يتادب عشان يعرف انج مب هينه وانج تقدرين تسوين اشياء وايد
خلج جاااااااااااااده وحددي موقفج
اللي يذوق طعم الحرام يتمادى فيه
ارفعي عليه قضية زنا والله بيتووووووووووووووووووب وخاصة انج حامل وعندج ادله بالصوت والصورة والقاضي بيتعاطف معاج
ولا تروحين لااهله لان كل اللي بيسوونه انهم بيسترون ولدهم وبيصلحونكم على بعض بس انتي تبين حل جذري مب انكم بس تتصالحون
وتتوقعين مادام شافها عارية وتسبح ويبوسها بالشفايف ما رقد معاها؟
طز فيه مليون مره لا تخلينه يجيسج ممكن يكون فيها مرض ونقلته له والله فووووووووووق
هالاشكال من واحد لواحد اكيد فيها مرض
ديري بالج
بس ادبيييييييييييييييييييييييه خل يتوووووووووب
وعن الطلاق استشيري رب العالمين بالاستخارة

----------


## افطيم 2007

> الطلاق 
> 
> الطلاق 
> 
> الطلاق 
> 
> وافضحيه بعد علشان لا يقولون ان البلا فيج !
> 
> واسمحيلي على هالاشياء اللي شفتيها وسامحتيه وقعدتي معاه ليله وحده .. اسمحيلي اذا سويتي هالشي فأنتي ما عندج كرامه ! 
> ...



الله يهداج اختي ااعوذبالله من هالكلمه شو هالحل السريع وشوهالتفكير ليشششش اختي لو ك وحدة بتطلب الطلاق من ورهالسوالف جان بنات البلاد اغلبهن مطلقات ياما حريم اتعرضو للخيانات واسومن هالسوالف وبالتالي اتصالحو والله هداهم وادينو وعرفو ربهم وعايشين حياتهم بخير وبنعمه رب العالمين يبتلينا بالمصايب عيل وين الصابرين وين الاحتكمام بالشرع وين الاهل علي طول طلاااااااق 
تعتقدين هذا الحل اللي بيريحها ؟
ا

----------


## CHANCE

كان المفروض تنسخين هالصور كدليل لج جدامه وجدام اهلج وتذلينه فيها ...على الاقل اتردين له الصفعه 
ماعتقد ريلي يحبني او لي مكانه فقلبه ويسوى او يطلع منه مثل هالتصرف الوقح..علشان لذه حيوانيه يرخصنى بهالصوره
وصدقينى حتى هاللي تصور وياها ماعتقد انه يحبها لانه الريال اذا يحب يحفظ هالانسانه في قلبه وعيونه ويحافظ عليها ويغار لدرجه انه مايسمح او يفكر انه يسمح لاى حد يشوفها...فمابالج هذا مصورنها في الحمام..وترقص!!!ردى فكرى ليش اهو سوا جذي؟؟؟شو اللي بدا منج دفعه انه يرخصج وتهونين عليه ويسوى شئ جذي!!
وخلج قويه ولاتستسلمين للدموع ..واجهيه بس رتبي افكارج قبل المواجهه وكلامج وخليه يحس انه انتهى بالنسبه لج حتى لو ان هالكلام مش صحيح واذا يرفض مواجهتج خلي حد ثقه من اهلج يرتب لج هالشئ..يمكن هو خجلان من نفسه..يمكن يرتب نفسه وافكاره ..ما تعرفين شو يخطط له بس خلج قويه وخلى ثقتج بالله كبيره 
ودايما رددى:....لااله الا الله الحليم الكريم..لااله الا الله العلي العظيم..لااله الا الله رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم..هذا دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الكرب العظيم

----------


## افطيم 2007

يابنات اذكرووووووو الله وعطوها الحلول المتزنه بلاش الافكار السريعه كلنا مقدرين الظروف اللي تمر فيها بس بعد العقل زين وربي يفرجها عليها وانا اختي اوووووووووووصيج بالقران جابلي القران والذكر واتصرفي بعقل واستشيري انسان بالغ من الاهل وتوكلي علي رب العالمين

----------


## افطيم 2007

> كان المفروض تنسخين هالصور كدليل لج جدامه وجدام اهلج وتذلينه فيها ...على الاقل اتردين له الصفعه 
> ماعتقد ريلي يحبني او لي مكانه فقلبه ويسوى او يطلع منه مثل هالتصرف الوقح..علشان لذه حيوانيه يرخصنى بهالصوره
> وصدقينى حتى هاللي تصور وياها ماعتقد انه يحبها لانه الريال اذا يحب يحفظ هالانسانه في قلبه وعيونه ويحافظ عليها ويغار لدرجه انه مايسمح او يفكر انه يسمح لاى حد يشوفها...فمابالج هذا مصورنها في الحمام..وترقص!!!ردى فكرى ليش اهو سوا جذي؟؟؟شو اللي بدا منج دفعه انه يرخصج وتهونين عليه ويسوى شئ جذي!!
> وخلج قويه ولاتستسلمين للدموع ..واجهيه بس رتبي افكارج قبل المواجهه وكلامج وخليه يحس انه انتهى بالنسبه لج حتى لو ان هالكلام مش صحيح واذا يرفض مواجهتج خلي حد ثقه من اهلج يرتب لج هالشئ..يمكن هو خجلان من نفسه..يمكن يرتب نفسه وافكاره ..ما تعرفين شو يخطط له بس خلج قويه وخلى ثقتج بالله كبيره 
> ودايما رددى:....لااله الا الله الحليم الكريم..لااله الا الله العلي العظيم..لااله الا الله رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم..هذا دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الكرب العظيم



ماشاءلله عليييييييييييييييج اختي كفييتي ووفيتي ونعم الراي

----------


## CHANCE

كلنا ولاااايه يافطيم ...وابي اذكر ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ماقال هالدعاء عند الهم والكرب العظيم الا وفعلا له اثاره الايجابيه على النفس من طمأنية وسكينه وفي الفرج بأذن الله

----------


## طقطق

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..
الله يشوفلج يا اختي .. وانا اشوف كلام بعض الخوات متسرع ..

صدقيني في ناس مروا بأسوأ من حالتج بمليون مره ولو أقولج عن قصصهم ومصايبهم بتهون عليج مصيبتج.. هذي أزمه وبتعدي ..امتحان الله يختبرج فيه ..
هذي الدنيا ..زواله .. أصبري حبيبتي .. لج انتي الأجر .. ولو حتى فكرتي صدق ف الطلاق.. مب قبل ما تكونون انتوا الثنينه مقتنعين فيه ..مب بس انتي .. 

فكري في الأجر .. مب حرام تتسرعين وتضيعين على نفسج الريل والأجر مره وحده؟؟

ونصيحه والله عليج بالاستخاره والله ما فيه مثلها ..
أنا وصلت بي الحاله إني كنت ما انطق إلا بكلمة الطلاق..لين ما نصحتني أختي العوده بالاستخاره ..
والله العظيم حسيت ان ريلي تغير..وقلت ويني عن الاستخاره من زمان .. 

ادعي ..ما بينج وبين الله حاجز .. والله ما يرد دعوة مظلوم .. وكل وحده قرت قصتج أكيد بتدعيلج في ظهر الغيب.. الله يفرج همج ويطمن قلبج ويسلملج إلي في بطنج يارب..

----------


## دكدك

حبيـــــــــــبتي .. قلبي معاج 

أدعيــــــلج من كل قلبي .. الله ييسر لج اللي فيه الخير لج .. و يرد لج حقج ليــــــن عندج .. و يجبر قلبج و يريح بالج ياااااااااااااارب ..

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> نسخت كل شي في فلاش مومري وخشيته في الشنطه في الجيب الداخلي وحاطه عليها باسورد 
> وفضفت شوي وطرشت له مسج كتبت فيه خل غيري يفيدك وبرويك شبسوي بالصور والفيديو
> جان يتصل ويتصل ويتصل طرشت لي ردي ولامابيحصلج خير اغلقت التلفون ورحت صليت
> وقعدت اقرى قراأن والحين احاول اشغل عمري با اي شي وبصلي استخاره قبل مانام


حمدالله استخرت قبل صلاة الفير وعقب قريت قرأن وصليت احس نفس اهدى شوي بس هب متقبله
عزمت اني اروح بيت هليه وعندي نسخه في التلفون والفلاش بعد وعقب شوي بتنش عموه 
وبقولها تعاي برويج شي في كمبيوتر وبرويها الاشياء وبقولها عمووه تعذريني الحين ولالا
وبخليهم يشوفون حل مع ولدهم والله هب قادره انسى كيف ها الحب هااااان عليه 

واشكر الي طرشن لي على الخاص والله وقفتكم مابنساها الله يوفجكم في حياتكم

----------


## راعية الورد

الله يعينج ةيسرلج امووووورج

وترا هذيلا الرياييل مامنهم اماااااااااااااان ولاتعطيهم ثقتج مووووول لانهم مايستاهلون ربي يصبرج ويلج على الططريق الصح ويسرلي اموري ويا ريلي

----------


## Sweety

الله يعينج اختي ويصبرج يارب

----------


## عيون دبي

وينك الغلا 

شو صااااااااااااااار وشو سويتي غناتي ، ان شاء الله خير 

بتاااااااااااابع الموضوع .........قمت احاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج 

ان شاء الله ماعليج شر

----------


## aeo alketbi

عَنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 

"مَا قَالَ عَبْدٌ قَطُّ إِذَا أَصَابَهُ هَمٌّ وَحَزَنٌ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجِلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي، إِلَّا أَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هَمَّهُ وَأَبْدَلَهُ مَكَانَ حُزْنِهِ فَرَحًا قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَتَعَلَّمَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَالَ أَجَلْ يَنْبَغِي لِمَنْ سَمِعَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَهُنَّ

----------


## زوزوو

مرحباا اختيي اسمحيلي ع ردي بس ليه ظنيتي انه خاين يمكن هذي زوجته ؟؟

نصيحتي هدي نفسك واجلسي مع زوجك وتصارحوو بهدووء انتبهي لا تسوين مشاكل تاكدي اول رب العالمين بكتابه امرنا بالتثبت يعني التاكد و اربع شهود عشان ترمين احد بها الامر.

انتي حامل وتوك متزوجة ولا تتوقعين بتلاقين احد يربي عيال غيره اول ما بيتضرر ولدك او بنتك.

اصبري يا بنت الحلال وحلي مشاكلك مع زوجك ببيتك ولا تدخلين احد بينكم صدقيني يمكن ذا الامر بيخليه يتعلق فيكي اكثر ويترك هالدنيا ويجي عندك .

ادري تحسين الخديعة ومتالمه بس فكري صح وشوفي وش تبين تكون حياتك مستقبلا.

واسمحيلي

----------


## مس-وانتد

> حبيـــــــــــبتي .. قلبي معاج 
> 
> أدعيــــــلج من كل قلبي .. الله ييسر لج اللي فيه الخير لج .. و يرد لج حقج ليــــــن عندج .. و يجبر قلبج و يريح بالج ياااااااااااااارب ..


والله حتى انا ..احاتيج 
بدعليج من كل قلبي
طمنينا عليج ولاتتسرعين ..فكري فالياهل :Frown:

----------


## الملهمة

بدووووووووووون أي نقاش ...


مستحييييييييييييييييل أعيش ويا إنسان دنيئ جذي ...واسمحيلي على هالكلمة...


لأن ذيل الجلب عمره ما يعتدل ....

----------


## الوفيه

طمنينا حبيبتي؟؟

----------


## SQL

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !!!!!!
أختي أنا فعلا عاجزة عن الرد ،
الله يعينج ويصبرج

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> حمدالله استخرت قبل صلاة الفير وعقب قريت قرأن وصليت احس نفس اهدى شوي بس هب متقبله
> عزمت اني اروح بيت هليه وعندي نسخه في التلفون والفلاش بعد وعقب شوي بتنش عموه 
> وبقولها تعاي برويج شي في كمبيوتر وبرويها الاشياء وبقولها عمووه تعذريني الحين ولالا
> وبخليهم يشوفون حل مع ولدهم والله هب قادره انسى كيف ها الحب هااااان عليه 
> واشكر الي طرشن لي على الخاص والله وقفتكم مابنساها الله يوفجكم في حياتكم


 المهم من وصلني المسج ردي ولامابيحصلج خير عقب ماهددته بندت التلفون وقعدت اقرى قران
واستخرت وصليت الفير تميت ماياني رقاد يوم نشت عمتيه شافت عيوووني حمر وعقب ماوايهتها
هي حرمة خالي بعد ومش كبيره في السن يعني بداية 50 عصبت قلت لها تشوفين عموه هاملني
اخرتها حق وحده مثل هاي وقعدت تحاول تهديني قلت لها اباج تشوفين لي حاله مع ولدج جاني
مقصره ولاغلطت بشي وقعدت تقولي لاوانتي بنتنا وماغلطتي شي والقصور الامنا وطلبت مني 
ماارمس بالسالفه عند حد واقول اني مضايجه بغير جو ورايحه عند هليه وابات كم يوم لين 
ماترمس ولدها حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

اشكر كل الي طرشنليه على الخاص والي طرشن اييميلاتهن سويت اد من ايميل يديد عشان 
ارمسهن واسمحليه وماقصرتن والله خواتي مايوفقن معايه في مثلجذي جان قالت طلبي
الطلاق لكني حمدالله هديت احس عمري احسن الحين

----------


## catwoman

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حطيت نفسي في مكانج وحسيت بالقهر الي حسيتي به 
اختي لا تنسين تدعين له بالهدايه واصبري تراج ماجوره على هالشي ولاتنسين البيبي الي في بطنج 
اذا مب عشان ريلج علشان هالفقيرالي ياي في الدرب حرام يتشتت 
فكري عدل ولازم لازم دام انه الامور وصلت لها الدرجه دخلي طرف ثالث في الموضوع 
لانه هالشي ما ينسكت عنه ....والله يكون في عونك ويسخر لج اياه ويبعد عنكم بنات الحرام الي ما يخافن ربهن لا في عمارهن ولا في خلق الله

----------


## omalkool

:Astaghfor:  


> الله يعينج والله ...لا تعليق

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

انا الحين رايحه بيت هليه وعلى نفس اتفاق امه مابرمس حد بالموضوع لين ماتشوف لي 
حل الله يهدييييييييييييه

----------


## mezna

الله يكون في عونج أختي ..........والله يصبرج

----------


## الوفاء777

الله يعينج يا الغاليه ...والله ان قلبي انقبض وانا اقرا مشكلتج 

والله يكون في عونك ويسخر لج اياه ويبعد عنكم بنات الحرام ...ادعيله الغاليه والله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## 3freetah

قريت موضوعج وعيني دمعت

الصراحة .. قمت اخاف

عنبو .. اشكثر مواضيع خيانات زوجية اتصير في منتدانا .. 

ماقدرت اقرا الردود .. سكرت النت كله .. 

بس والله قهري .. رجعني لموضوعج مرة ثانية .. 

ومن كثر ما خايفة .. بطلت الموضوع بأفرعه مش عطول .. 

وماقريته مرة ثانية .. 

دخلت عسب اكتبلج ردي .. 

بس قلت بقرا الردود .. 

بس البعض انا معاهم والبعض ابدا .. 

ورايي ما تغير .. مثل ما هو .. وبكتبلج وجهة نظري ..

دامج استخرتي الحمد الله .. اللي فيه خيرتج .. ربي بيكتبه لج .. 

بس بقولج اية من القران وفي سورة النور .. واضحة .. واسألي عنها .. عسب تتأكدين من حكمها

قال تعالى "الزاني لا ينكح الا زانية .. والزانية لا ينكحها الا زاني" .. 

الله لا ييب البلا لي .. ويأجرج في مصيبتج .. ويصبرج .. 

بس شو في راي المحاكم .. لأنها تمشي ع الشريعة .. 

واللي سواه ريلج .. السالفة فيها قانون .. ولا تسكتين هذا حقج .. وحق ولدج .. 

انا ما اقولج طلقي .. بس ارفعي القضية .. وانا اقولج المحكمة بترفع قضية زنا يعني طلاق .. لأنه اللي ربج كتبه لعباده هو الاخير .. وهو ادرى بما يصلح لعباده .. وكلامي يمكن يقول للبنات اني ما اعرف قيمة الطلاق .. لا .. انا اعرف ان الطلاق ابغض الحلال عند رب العالمين .. والحمد الله انا ادري بمعاني القران .. 

انا انقهرت وايد من ردود البنات اللي يقولون استري ع البنت .. بنات .. قهر .. حسوا .. شو تستر .. صح من ستر ع مسلم .. ستر الله عليه يوم القيامة .. بس القضية .. قضية زنا .. يعني ربكم ذكرها فالقران لأهميتها .. شو تستر .. اذا سترنا ع هالقضايا .. البلاد تدمرت .. العلاقة الزوجية هي اللي تكون هالكون كله .. ليش جي متساهلين .. لو كانت العلاقة الزوجية .. مو ذاك الزود مصيبة .. كان ما كان الفصل بين الزوج وزوجته .. اكبر واعظم مهمة يسوونها الشياطين لأبليس .. بنات خلوا العاطفة .. الموضوع .. موضوع عقلي .. رباني .. شو تستر .. لازم البنت تاخذ يزاها .. ولا ترضون ع هالبنت المسيكنة اللي اتحافظ ع بيتها .. تاخذ يزاها .. لا والف لا .. البنت لازم تاخذ حقها .. المشروع انه تاخذه .. والله مش نيتي اخرب بيوت .. وربي اعلم .. عسب جي .. انا قلتلها .. ترفع القضايا للمحاكم .. لأن الحمد الله محاكمنا ع الشريعة وع مذاهبنا .. البنت ال****ة .. لازم تاخذ يزاها .. ولا اتخافون ع اهلها .. الاهل لازم يتعلمون يربون اعيالهم .. شو ذنب اهلها .. ذنبهم حبايبي .. لأنهم تاركين بنتهم في الهيصة والليصة .. ولا يربونها .. ولا يسألون عنها .. هذا ذنبهم .. يعني انا الحمد الله رب العالمين .. يالسة في بيتي .. ومع ان ابوي متأكد من تربيتنا وهو مربنا مع امي .. في الددخلة والطلعة يسألون .. واي مكان رحنا .. ما يخلونا بروحنا .. مش عسب انهم مش متأكدين من التربية .. الا من خوفهم .. من بلاوي هالزمن .. يسمعون سوالف الاختطاف والاغتصاب .. والحمد الله ع تربية امي وابوي .. والله احمد ربي ع تربيتهم .. احسن تربية .. يعني اسألوا اعماركم .. لو قلتوا استروا ع هالفلانة .. واستروا ع هالفلانة .. واستروا ع الفلانة .. يعني بيون يوم يوصلون هالخياس لقرب الناس لكم .. اخوانكم .. اباءكم .. رياييلكم .. خوالكم .. عمومكم .. ساعتها .. كل وحدة بتحس في معاناة هالبنت .. السالفة اكبر من انها معاناة بنت .. السالفة فيها تدمير .. والله خلقنا لأصلاح الارض .. وبنو اسرائيل الله شله عنهم الخير اللي كانوا فيه .. والرضا انهم شعب الله المختار .. بسبب الفساد اللي صار عندهم .. والفساد اللي صار عندهم مذكور فالقران انه من النساء .. بس احب اقولكم هالمعلومات .. عسب اتحسون بقيمة هالموضوع عند رب العالمين 

حبيبتي نصيحة اخيرة .. كن مع الله .. الله يكن معك .. واتذليلي لربج .. وربج .. مع الحق .. والله يصبرج ع مصيبتج ويأجرج منها .. وياخذ حقج من كل من ظلمج .. بس خليج دايم مع ربج .. تذكري "عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم " .. ولا تنسين القران دايما في ايدج .. نصيحة من وحدة اتحب لج الخير .. واهم شي سورة البقرة .. 

واللي لها اعتراض ع كلامي .. اترد .. انا احب اتعلم .. ما احب اكون ع شي غلط .. واتم ع جهلي  :Smile: 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم .. وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك انت الحميد المجيد

----------


## اموووره

الاهل لازم يتعلمون يربون اعيالهم .. شو ذنب اهلها .. ذنبهم حبايبي .. لأنهم تاركين بنتهم في الهيصة والليصة 

صح لساااااااانج !!!!

----------


## أم حنان

لو أنا منج على طول بطلق منه
أي حب وأي خرابيط
ترا ذيل الجلب بيتم عوي طول عمره 
ومستحيل تنسين ها الشي طول عمرج

استخيري وفكري قبل اي قرار


بس لو انا على طول طلاق

----------


## optmistic_lady

بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 


كان الله في عونج 


لو أنا منج 

بحتسب فيه الاجر و بشيله من بالي بعيش حياتي احب ربي و بسس بتشرط و بدلع بذله طول عمري 


طنشي حبيبتي 


شوفي نصيحه لكل متزوجه صح تحبن ازوجكن 


خليه حب ربج أول شي فوق كل شي 

و الاشياء الثانيه زوج و ا غيره و غيره أشياء تتغغير و تتبدل 


بس ربج بيكون معاج على طول في دينتج و و اخرتج 


الله يسر امرج 


احتسبي فيه الاجر و استري على البنيه 

ممكن تهددينها بس انتي طبعا ما راح تفذين تهدديدج 

بس يمكن من هاي التهديد الله يهدي البنيه و الريل و نتي من جاي ما راح تخسرين شي 

راح تكسبين أجر عظيم عند ربك 


صلى الله عليه و سلم 

سبحان الله و بحمده 

استغفر الله

----------


## *عســـولة*

الاخت 3freetah
.. شو تستر .. لازم البنت تاخذ يزاها .. ولا ترضون ع هالبنت المسيكنة اللي اتحافظ ع بيتها .. تاخذ يزاها .. لا والف لا .. البنت لازم تاخذ حقها .. المشروع انه تاخذه .. والله مش نيتي اخرب بيوت .. وربي اعلم .. عسب جي .. انا قلتلها .. ترفع القضايا للمحاكم .. لأن الحمد الله محاكمنا ع الشريعة وع مذاهبنا .. البنت ال****ة .. لازم تاخذ يزاها .. ولا اتخافون ع اهلها .. الاهل لازم يتعلمون يربون اعيالهم .. شو ذنب اهلها .. ذنبهم حبايبي .. لأنهم تاركين بنتهم في الهيصة والليصة .. ولا يربونها .. ولا يسألون عنها .. هذا ذنبهم 


اختي انا ما بقول لج ان كلامج غلط،،

كلامج صحيح بس احيانا يالغالية الاهل يكونون مربين عيالهم احسن تربية لكن البيئة الخارجية هي اللي تأثر،، انتي شو دراج يمكن البنت هذي تكون تدرس وتقول حق اهلها انا رايحة الجامعة ومن هناك تعطيها شردة وياه او انها تشتغل وماخذة اجازة وتشرد وياه،، نحن يوم قلنا ما تفضحها قصدنا ما تفضحها جدام الخلق مثلا في البلوتوث والانترنت،، لكن لازم ثم لااااااااااااااااااازم اهلها يعرفون بسواياها وانها خرابة بيوت،،

اختي انا.. ريلها خانها ويا وحدة معرسة وعندها عيال!! وواجهت مرة ومرتين وكل مرة يقول خلاص وانا تبت وكل ما تزخه مرة ثانية ينكر،، بس اخر شي اتصلت حق ريلها وريلها ما صدق ،، وقالت له عندي ادلة،، واختي وريلها وامه راحوا بيت الحرمة هذي والحرمة انضربت وريل اختي انضرب ويستااهلون والله،،

يعني اذا تفضحها ،، تفضحها جدام اهلها مو في النت وغيره هذا اللي قصدنااه يالغالية وانتي شو دراج يمكن ابوها يكون ريال كبير في السن او حتى امها وهم مرضى واذا شافوا فضيحة بنتهم منتشرة شو بيسوون او شو راح يصير فيهم،، احسن شيء ان اخوان اذا كان عندها اخوان يواجهونهم بفضايح البنت او حتى خوالهم او اعمامها بس مو الام لان الام احيانا تتستر على بنتها من خوفها عليها من اخوانها من الضرب او القتل

والسموحة

----------


## القصواء

> قريت موضوعج وعيني دمعت
> 
> الصراحة .. قمت اخاف
> 
> عنبو .. اشكثر مواضيع خيانات زوجية اتصير في منتدانا .. 
> 
> ماقدرت اقرا الردود .. سكرت النت كله .. 
> 
> بس والله قهري .. رجعني لموضوعج مرة ثانية .. 
> ...


أنا رايي من راي أختي...

إذا عندج منه عيال وايد ماأنصحج بالطلاق خليج على ذمته بس إهجريه كوني زوجته بالإسم بس...
وإذا ماعندج عيال أو عندج واحد بس إتطلقي منه واللي خلقه خلق غيره هو هب آخر ريال بالدنيا...

وقبل كل شي حاولي تعرفين هو ليش سوى جذي قوليله إنت شفت مني تقصير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والله يعينج في مصيبتج ...

----------


## قرموشة

الصراحه وايد غمظتيني
والله يهديه ان شاء الله وطمنينا عليج

----------


## 3freetah

> الاخت 3freetah
> .. شو تستر .. لازم البنت تاخذ يزاها .. ولا ترضون ع هالبنت المسيكنة اللي اتحافظ ع بيتها .. تاخذ يزاها .. لا والف لا .. البنت لازم تاخذ حقها .. المشروع انه تاخذه .. والله مش نيتي اخرب بيوت .. وربي اعلم .. عسب جي .. انا قلتلها .. ترفع القضايا للمحاكم .. لأن الحمد الله محاكمنا ع الشريعة وع مذاهبنا .. البنت ال****ة .. لازم تاخذ يزاها .. ولا اتخافون ع اهلها .. الاهل لازم يتعلمون يربون اعيالهم .. شو ذنب اهلها .. ذنبهم حبايبي .. لأنهم تاركين بنتهم في الهيصة والليصة .. ولا يربونها .. ولا يسألون عنها .. هذا ذنبهم 
> 
> 
> اختي انا ما بقول لج ان كلامج غلط،،
> 
> كلامج صحيح بس احيانا يالغالية الاهل يكونون مربين عيالهم احسن تربية لكن البيئة الخارجية هي اللي تأثر،، انتي شو دراج يمكن البنت هذي تكون تدرس وتقول حق اهلها انا رايحة الجامعة ومن هناك تعطيها شردة وياه او انها تشتغل وماخذة اجازة وتشرد وياه،، نحن يوم قلنا ما تفضحها قصدنا ما تفضحها جدام الخلق مثلا في البلوتوث والانترنت،، لكن لازم ثم لااااااااااااااااااازم اهلها يعرفون بسواياها وانها خرابة بيوت،،
> 
> اختي انا.. ريلها خانها ويا وحدة معرسة وعندها عيال!! وواجهت مرة ومرتين وكل مرة يقول خلاص وانا تبت وكل ما تزخه مرة ثانية ينكر،، بس اخر شي اتصلت حق ريلها وريلها ما صدق ،، وقالت له عندي ادلة،، واختي وريلها وامه راحوا بيت الحرمة هذي والحرمة انضربت وريل اختي انضرب ويستااهلون والله،،
> ...


حبيبتي .. فكري بعقلج .. نحن مشكلتنا ما انفكر الا بعاطفتنا وهالشي مايرضي .. 

انا اللكلام اللي دخل عقلي .. من عاطفتي .. يوم يلستي ترمسين .. عن امها وابوها .. ويمكن يكونون امراض .. ما فكرتي انزين العكس ع البنت .. يعني ام وابو البنت المعرسة واهلها واللي يخافون عليها ويمكن هي نفسها .. يصيبهم اي شي .. انا لو ربيعتي وهي ربيعتي يصيبه شي من هالقبيل .. بصيح وبتيني غصة .. كيف امها ولا ابوها .. وبعدين حبيبتي نحن بشر .. ما بنكون اعلم من ربنا .. ربنا يقول كل واحد ياخذ جزاه .. وانتي درستي العقوبات .. لأن في اشياء لازم ماتنسكت منها مثل السرقة والزنا وهالاشياء .. لأنها اذا ما حطيتيلها العقوبة وعاقبتي مرتكبها .. الحياة صارت دمار .. 


وع سالفة البيئة الخارجية .. حبيبتي كل انسان يمر بلحظة ضعف .. وصدقيني.. خاصة المراهقين .. يعني انا عندج .. يوم كنت فترة مراهقة واشوف البنات حواليني قصص حب .. ووين ما سرنا .. الحب فالمنتديات .. عادي اتيني لحظة ضعف انجر وراها بتلفون .. بس انا ادري ان سويت هالشي .. بنجر بعقال .. وهالشي يفيد .. الحمد الله كبرت وعمري ما رفعت تلفون ولو كان الشيطان فيني وكلمت واحد .. لأن هلي مربيني .. مربيني اني اخاف من ربي قبلهم . . والله افتخر بتربية امي وابوي .. والضرب اللي ضربونا اياه ونحن صغار ومراهقين.. فاد .. حبيبتي .. اسمحيلي بس هذي مش تربية قوية .. يوم اهلها يطرشونها الجامعة وهي تظهر من وراهم من دون علم .. وين الخوف الرباني اللي لازم يزرعونه فيها .. ووين الاحترام لاهلها .. بححححح .. وانا ما قلت افضحوها فالنت .. ولا بالبلوتوث .. انا اللي قلتلها .. ترفع قضية .. فكري باللي يشوفه ربج .. وصدقيني بتتغير وجهة نظرج ..

----------


## ربيــع العـــين

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
غناتي ما ااقدر اقولج غير الله يعيينج ويصبرج ويفرج كربتج... و الله يهدي ريلج ويبعد عنكم بنـــــات الحــــرام حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهن خرابـــات البيوت

وطمنينا عنج الغالية،،،

----------


## الريم 111

اختي صور البنت خليهم عندج بس لا تفضحينها لأنه مب زين بس لازم هلها يعرفوون وريلج اذا ما عندج عيال اطلبي الطلاق وفكي عمرج منه هذا رايي

----------


## فن راقي

الله يعينج يالغالية والله لو مكانج ما أدري شو أسوي أحس بييني إنهيار ..

بس لازم الوحدة أتفكر بعقل قبل ما أتسوي أي شي ..
يمكن ريلج مأخذنها يعني أمعرس يمكن فترة وإتعدي إما إذا كانت وحده لاعابة فهذا شي ثاني ..
يمكن هذي الصور هي للي خشتهن في الاب توب مال ريلج علشان إنتي أتشوفينهن وتطلبين الطلاق وتسويم مشاكل إنتي وريلج تراااهن خبيثات ويفكرن بأشياء الجن الازرق ما يفكر فيها..

خليج رلكس وتعوذي من الشيطااان صح الوحدة ما تروم تصبر بعد هذا بس أستحملي علشان أتأدبينه..
يعني لا تعطينه وااايد فيس أتمردي بعض الاوقات لا تتعلجين فيه وااايد خلي عمرج مب مهتمه أتزيني وأتعدلي طلعي عند ربعاتج ورمسيهم شغلي وقتج بأي شي ولا تفكرين فيه أتمنعي إذا طلبج وتدلعي وسوي للي تبينه سيري السوق وإشتري للي في خاطرج تبينه وإلا ما تبينه ليش حلال عليه حرااام علي..

طلعتلي فكره .. شو رايج أتسوين الحركاااات للي شفتيهن أمسوينهن في الصور ؟؟
شوفي ردة فعله بس لا تحسسينه إنه يعرف .. طرشيله مسجاات شراات للي أمطرشتنهن .. 

إن شاء الله يوم أتقومين بالسلامة حطي الياهل في حيره وروينه الصور وقوليله حبيبي أنا قصرت في شي ليش أتسوى فيني جذي ليش ليش ليش ؟؟؟؟

خليه يحس بتأنيب الضمير إذا فيه ضمير ... وسمحيلي الله يكون في عونج...

----------


## سالفة

اطلقي وخليه يموت هو وياها

----------


## فتاة راك

بصراحة قلبي عورني فظييييييييييييعة البنت وين بتروح عن ربها لو ماخذنها هين بس هذا مصورنها

----------


## أم منصور5

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل هذيل وين بيروحو من ربهم حسبي الله عليهم...
طمنينا عليج الغاليه،،،

----------


## الدبه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...الله يستر عليكم ويهدي سركم يارب

----------


## .Um Hamad

السلام عليكم

عزيزتي..

نعم ما مررتِ به مؤلم وما اكتشفتيه موجع

ولكن ياغاليه تسرعتِ ... نعم تسرعتِ

ان كنتِ قائمه بكل واجباتكِ وغير مقصره

كان الاجدر بكِ ان تنتظري عودته حتى تكون المواجهه وجهاً لوجه...

الزوجه بإمكانها أن تكتشف حقائق عدة من ملامح زوجها فور اطلاق القنبله

لو انتظرتي قليلاً واتخذتي موقفا هادئا مع شموع وليله رومانسيه وهناك حيث المفاجئه

بينكِ وبينه فقط..

ربما تكون هذه المواجهة هي اخر الخيانات وبداية العودة للحب الاول

سيقدر صبركِ وتماسكٍ وهدوءكِ وطريقتكِ الفذه لمعالجة الامور

وان عادت الامور الى مجاريها سيكون الامر محصور بينكِ وبينه فقط

وان لم يجدي ذلك ساعتها ستكون طريقتكِ هي انسب الحلول

الان ماحدث قد حدث

وآخر ماننصحكِ به هو الطلاق

الحذر ثم الحذر اخيتي..

لاتطلبي الطلاق هناك ثمرة لا ذنب لها الا ان يكون ابنا لابا خائن وبإصراركِ على الانفصال سيكون ذنبه اثنين اب خائن وام انانيه 

اصبري ياغاليه وصابري وان لم يرتدع عيشي لابنكِ ولكن دون طلاق دعيه يعيش وسط ابوين غير محروم من حنان اي منهما واحتسبي الاجر ياغاليه

نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلكِ قرة عين لزوجكِ ويجعل زوجكِ قرة عين لكِ

----------


## السنيوورة

*لا انصحك اختي بالدعاء له بالهداية ويرده لك 
ولا انصحك بأن تفضحيه عند اهليه فهو مازال زوجك 
استري عليه على الله ينيرة قلبه ويزيل الغشاوة من على عينيه 
اللهم اصلح حاله واهديه ورده لبيته يارب*

----------


## أم ظبي

حسبي الله عليه من ريال والله اني انقهررررررررت 

الله يعينج اختي بس لا تنشرين صوره هو و ياها(من ستر مؤمنا ستره الله يوم القيامة) و عليج بالدعاء لله عسى يهديه ربي و يحس بغلطته

----------


## بشبشه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
اختي حاسه فيج والله 
انا انصحج لازم تدخلين اهلج بالسالفه لانه الامر ماينسكت عنه 
الله يكون بالعون ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## جنون البقر

حبيبتي 
اصبري الصبر زين ومرده لج صدقيني استعيني بالله وصلي وادعي ان الله يوريج الحل الصحيح للمشكله 
الله يصبر قلبج تكفين اخر شي الطلاق انسيه بالمره
انا اعرف وحده والله زوجها راعي سوالف وصبرت والله الحين ما يفكر باحد غيرها ويموت فيها شبع خرابيط حتى التدخين تركه وهي مره راحة معاه عمره حتى كان قايل لها بسافر قالت اوكي بس خل نروح عمره بعدين سافر قال اوكي وبعد العمره وهي قدام بيت الله قالت بطلب منك طلب واتنى تعطيني قال الى تبينه حاظر طبعا مستانس لانها وافقت على انه يسافر المهم قالت ابيك تعاهدني في بيت الله انك ما تخوني وسافر بكيفك عاهدها وكانت بداية توبته من كل شي لا تياسين الله بهديه ولا تشمتين الناس فيج حبيبتي الله يوفقج ويسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## ريمــاني

والله ما يستاهلج وسوي الي يريحج 

انصج راوي امه او امج عسب يعذرونج ومايظهرون الغلط منج وتستاهلين الانسان الي يقدرج

----------


## الحياة

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

الله المستعاااان

شي فظيع يااختي

----------


## مزمزنه

[COLOR="Red"]*والله الله يعينج
عيبتني الحركة لما حطيتي الهديه في السياره و حتى قلت لحمياتي بسوي الحركة لريلي بس لما قريت كل القصة اكتشفت خيانته كرهت الحركه و عمري ما بسوسها 
والله يعينج على مصيبتج وتحملي عشان ولدج الي ياي في الطريق .[/*COLOR]

----------


## الغوا والزين

مع احترامي للكل بس انا ما اعتقد انهم مأهلين انهم ينصحونج لانهم ما يعرفونه ولا يعرفونج والقصه انتي كتبتيها بشكل مختصر استشيري ح جريب منج من هلج او اهله يعرفج ويعرفه ولا تنسين انج حامل

الله يهديج للصواب

----------


## jotem

لا حوووووووووووول ولا قوه الا بالله 

الله المستعاااااااااااااااان

والله يجلب بيت هلها عليها يالي ما تستحي ولا تخيل بنت الذينا 

والله ما اسكت لو مكانج

تهبي الا هيه تسوي فيه جي صدق البنات قليلات ادب ما يخلن الناس في حالهم 


ما اعرف شو مستفيدين من كل هذااا


الله المستعاان بس

----------


## علياء 3

والله قمنا نحاتيج شو صار معااج ان شاء الله انج بخير انتي والجنين طمنينا عنج

----------


## saro0oh

طمنينا عليج والله يكون في عونج

----------


## rona

الله يكون بعونك ويصبرك
ويهدي زوجك

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## أم حموديS

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله بنات اخر زمن معقوله في رياييل يسوون هالسوالف ما اقول غير الله يهديييه ويصلح حاله ويعطييج الصبر ويبعد عنكم اعيال الحراااااام

----------


## عاليه21

الله يصبرج احس اني بموت عادي اتيني جلطة لو مريت في هالموقف

اصبري وان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## أم ود!د

الله يأجرج في مصيبتج 
ويخلفلج خيرنا منها
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

حطي ربج في بالج دايما وبينصرج إن شاء الله

----------


## أنــ هيامي ــا

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله شووووووو هذا ؟؟؟؟ 

قلبي عوووورني من قريت سالفتج ... الصراحه موقف صعب صعب صعب وااااااااااايد ..

ماعرف شو اقول غير الله يعييييييينج ويسوي اللي فيه الخير لج ولولدج...ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ELMooz

طمنينا عليج
والله قمت أحاتيج

----------


## bent umha

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

الله يجيرج في مصيبتج ... والله ماعرف شو بقوول ...

صراحه السالفه وااايد فضيعه ... بس الغاليه انتى حامل ولا ترهقين عمرج وااايد

ترا البيبي يتأثر ... 

الله يعينج .... بس طمنينا عليج ... وان شاء الله ... الله يهدي النفوس

----------


## missuae3003

انا لو مكانج .. بنادي حد من خواته .. وبراويها الفيديو والصور وهي تتكفل وتخبر اهلها ..

والله موقف صعب لو مكانج لا يمكن اسامحه ................ ابدن ..

----------


## أم لاكشمي

والله أختي قلبي عورني عليج... أحس فيج والله..... أنا اللي صحت لين ما قلت بس الله يهدي شو يبا من البنات وعنده قمر

----------


## نبع الحنان88

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يصبرج ويشرحلج صدرج

ويهدي ريلج

ويبعد عنة بنات الحرام

----------


## أمووون80

الله يسامح هالرياييل ..خمسة لا تعود دمعه ذرفتها ..رصاصة اطلقتها ..فرصة اضعتها ..كلمة نطقتها .....وامرأة خنتها ....

----------


## قلب زوجي

الله يعينيج الصراحه اسمحيلي ريلج مافيه احساس

----------


## قطوه_دلوعه

آاااااااااخ يالقهر........والله قهر


بس فوق هذا كله...احتسبي الأجر غناااتي...وتذكري ان الدنيا زائلة...واعملي لآخرتج...واذا اطلقتي شو بتستفيدين؟؟؟ هل بتردين سعيدة؟؟ لا طبعا...هل بتعيشين مرتاااحه؟؟ لا طبعا... والولد ماله ذنب...


مهما يكون الإنسان يغلط..."والكاضمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس" لهم أجر كبييييييييييييييييييير طبعا مب عشاااانه هو...عشااان ربج وعشااان اليااهل اللي ف بطنج


وبعديين حاولي انج ما تضاايقين واااايد لإن هالضيق يأثر على الجنين وممكن يسبب له أمراااض انتي في غنى عنها...عن دراسة


الحين ما شاء الله عليييج...عقب ما قريتي القرآن وخبرتي عمتج وهيه بتتصرف ف المووضوع....وزين يوم سويتي جي... بس للأسف تسرعتي يوم طرشتيله المسج


وبعديييين هاي البنت يمكن وحده ملعووب عليها على اساس انها ما تدري انه متزوج!!! وبعدييين هو يصورها عشااان يفتخر جداام ربعه...ترا جي الربع ف هالزمن
وان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله ما تكوون حرمته قوووووووولووووووووا آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييين


انا اقووولج اصبري واحتسبي الأجر فيه وف اللي ف بطنج


واذا فكرتي ترجعيله...نصيحه ثم نصيحه ثم نصيحه

ذليييييييييييييييله ذل البلااااااااااااااااااااا وخليييه يحس هو شووو فقد ليييييييييين ما يكره عيشته....وبعدييين ارجعي له بالتدريييج وان شاااء الله يتأدب صح


وتبيين الصدق...لو انا مكااانج ما برجع له الا عقب ما يغير شغله يا يبدله او يفنش ويشتغل ف مكااان ثاااني...او اذا شي مكاان للسكن هنااك بسكن ويااه

بس والله يباااااااااااااااله تأدييييييييييب 



بسنا من الطيبه ويااا الرياااايييل >>>> اللي يقووول انا متزوجه خخخ بس ما عليه خبره ما شاء الله


وادعيييييييييييييلج من كل قلبي الله ييسر امووووووووورج ان شاااء الله
ويوفقج ويحفظ لج الياهل وريلج وبيييييييييييييتج وترد الميااه لمجاااريها وتكووونين اسعد انسااااااااااااااااانه يارب...ويهديييييييييييييييي كل الريااااييل يا رب



اختج

قطوه دلوووعه

----------


## (نونو الدلوعة)

الصراحة هذا مايستاهل شي ابدا....ومدامه جي والله لافضحهم هم الاثنين

الله يعينج والله بس

----------


## زيــنة الحلوات

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..ربنا يعينج ويصبرج



لكـــن أكــــــــــــــــــــيد ريــلج ما يحبها ...لو يحبها ما رضى عليها تتصور بالأوضااع القذرة اللي مصورنها فــيهم 



أكـــيد داااخله يعـــرف إنها مب شي..وإلا كااان خاااف عليها وما حط صورها في الللاب توب ماله 





إصبري أختي...*وإستخيري ربنا قبل لا تسوين أي شي*





*أكثري من الإستغفااااااااااااار والصلاة وإسألي الله أن يمدك بالصبــر وحسن البصيرة*





*بخصـــــووووص البنت...*



*من ستر مسلما في الدنيا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة.....*


إمسكي ريلج عدل وإدعيله في الهداااية ...



*وإشترطي عليه يسير عند شيخ أو ييبيلج شيخ عندكم في البيت وخليه يقاااابله ويه لويه ..ويخبره عاااااااااقبة الزنااا في الإسلام


الزااني يزنى ولو في حيطان داااره..في الحديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ...*



والله لو إنه يعرف عاااقبة الزنا وهالحديث ما ظنيت بنااام الليل من اللي سواااه ...




وكل إبن آدم خطااااء....وخير الخطاااؤون التواابون وإن شاءالله ريلج يكون منهم 



البنيـــّة إنسي سااالفتها..ما بتستفيدين شي من فضيحتها...ركزي على ريلج هو الأسااااااس

----------


## زيــنة الحلوات

> خواتي خافو الله ولاوحدة منكم تطلب منها تطلب الطلاق لاتستهينون بالطلاق هدو البنت وعطوها افكار اتساعدها هي امبونها معصبه ومتوترة وهي حامل 
> هي اختنا اكيد وادعولها بظهر الغيب كل وحدة تدخل تدعيلها والله ايطمئن بالها ويفرج همها وابتعدو عن العصبيه




عين العقل

----------


## قنوشه

قصتج غريبة ومسوي عمره قيس من يوم هو صغير ابا اعرف ليش جي يسوي اذا هو راعي هالسوالف ليش يعذبج وياخذج كل هذا خدعه !!!!

الغاليه حتى لو سامحتيه الريال ما يتادب وبرد يعيد السالفه وبظلين تعيشين كله في شك ومابترتاحين

لوكنت مكانج ماقدر اعيش مع واحد نذل وخسيس بنقول يرمس بنات بنقول ماعليه لكن يظهر وياهم ويسوي اشيا مب زينه هذي قويه ولو احتفظتي بشي من الفيديو بيكون احسن وفي صالحج اذا حد جذبج

والله يعينج والله

----------


## ميــــــــــــــــــــثاء

وين راحة صاحبة الموضوع ما دخلت انت اليوم
اخاف هالحقير سوا فيها شي
ولا لا قدر الله من القهر صار فيها شي تراها حامل ما تتحمل

اذا انتي موجوده طمنينا ارجوج نحن خواتج

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

اطمنكم ماسو شي مايروم انا في بيت هليه وهوه في الدوام

----------


## طيف وردي

الله يكون فيعوونج
ويصبرج

----------


## !! غرور !!

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

قالو القريب اولى من الغريب وماقمنا نثق حتى بالقريب..

مستحيل اقدر اسامح واعيش مع الانسان سوا جيه..

الله يكون بعونج اختييه موقفج واااااااااااااااايد صعب

----------


## ميــره

الله يعينج بس نصيحتي استري عليه يعني لو يلستي وياه عقب ما ايي وقمتي تنصحينه واصبري عليه كم شهر قبل لا اتسيرين بيت اهلج احسن لج مهما يكون هو ريلج لو انها عوده صراحه فحقج و ما في اي بنيه بتستحمل هالشي بس كان الافظل انج اتواجهينه عسب يحس بغلطته وانه هالشي يكون بينج وبينه 

طمنينا عليج اول باول

----------


## seniora

صراحة الللللللله يعينك ويوفقك للقرار الصحيح
دعواتي الك بظهر الغيب

----------


## فساتيني

*الله يكون ف عونج

صدق صدمه,,,,,لكن انتي حامل؟ فكري فهالشي

يمكن هو بس يلعب,,والشيطان شاطر,,,,الحين انتي معصبه وتوج ف البدايه,,,,لكن فكري اشوي,,,الطلاق شي مب سهل,,,,,كلميه ولاتراوين حد ولاتفضحينه,,,الحرمه ستر وغطى على ريلها,,,,لو كان خاين,,,بينكم عشره,,,والله بيآجرج اذا سترتي

شوفيه شو بيقول,,,,خلي حد كبير يصلحه,,,,حاولي عشان ماتندمين ف يوم

وعشان خاطر اللي ف بطنج,,,,وعقب انتي بروحج بتعرفين شو الحل,,,

الله يكون ف عونج ,,,ندري هالشي صعب,,,لكن الله يختبرج وانتي انسانه مؤمنه,,,,لاتخلين هالبنت تهدم بيتج,,,,اصبري اشوي,,حاولي معاه يمكن نزوه وينصلح حاله

والله يهديه ويصّبرج ان شاء الله*

----------


## dxb Queen

والله ماعرف شو اقول ... الموقف وااايد ... 
الحمد الله انج طمنتينا عليج اختي ... اهم شي انج الحين بخير وفي بيت اهلج 
الله يهديه ...

----------


## 3freetah

> انا الحين رايحه بيت هليه وعلى نفس اتفاق امه مابرمس حد بالموضوع لين ماتشوف لي 
> حل الله يهدييييييييييييه


بنات ... البنت راحت بيت اهلها .. والله يوفقها يارب .. ويفرج كربتها .. وينصرها ع من ظلما .. ورد كيد اعداءها في نحرهم .. اللهم يا الجبار . . اجبر بخاطرها

----------


## *#*كلي_شموخ*#*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااربي الله يكووون في عوونج ... ولا وهو من اهلج بعد ولا فكر فييج انا لومنج والله اطلب الطلاق .............. ولا اقع ويااااه ثانيه ..... والبنت اللي يقولن استري علييه .. ليش هو ستر على نفسه اصلا هو فاضح عمره يصورها ويتصورون ...... وهي لو بنت ناس جان ماهملونها .. وتستاهل يوم تنفضح عسب تتادب وتكوون عبره لغيرها ..... ولازم ماتسكت له وتفضحه عند هله ... ليش الحرمه ترضى بالذل والمهانه من زووجها وتصبر علييه وهو لو بدر منها اي زله مايرضى ... يعني لو هي اللي الغلطاانه بيست اول شي بيفضحها وثاني شي بيطلقها في حزتها .... الغلا .. ذيل الجلب دوومه محتااس ولا يعتدل .... انتي خل يشوفون لج حل وياااه وحبييبيتي امه بتتستر علييه يمكن تواجعه وتخبر ابوووه ويهزبوونه بس هو متطمن انه اهلج مادروا ولا علييه وبيتحذر فالمره اليايه ....... المفروض تخبرين اهلج عسب يخااف ويحس انج انتي وراج ظهر وهلج مابيسكتون عنه .... ويعرف انج انتي قويه وانج مابتسكتين عنه

----------


## قلب راشد

الله يعينج الصراحه الموقف واااااااااااايد صعب وفوق هذا كله انج حاااامل شو ذنبه اللي ف بطنج ما فكر فيج ولا ف الياهل وليش يسوي هالشيء ما دام انج مب مقصره معاااه ف شيء حتى لو سامحتيه احس بيتم هالشيء ف قلبج وما بتنسينه طول عمرج بتم نقطه سوده وخبريه هله عشان ما يلومونج ف اي قرار تتخذينه وهذه حياتج الغاليه وصلي استخاره والخيره فيماا اختاره الله

----------


## ar_82

> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. والله ياختي الله يكون بعونج .. والله انه من فضاعة الموقف اللي مريتي فيه واللي شفتيه مب عارفة شو أكتب .. الله يسر لج أمورج والله يعينج على هالريل... سامحيني اختي ان شاء الله لي عودة ... صج مصدووووووووووومة...

----------


## دانة الصحراء

الغاليه ما قدرت اقرا ردود البنات بس انا اقولج لا تفظحيها لا اهلها يشوفون الصور ويغصبون ريلج يتزوجها 
اصبري شوي واكتبيلا مسج بكل الي شفتيه وانج مصدومه حيييييييييييييل فيه ولا تقلي ادبج عليه اقصد تسبيه وتمي فبيتج لا تطلعي منا ابد ومثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات سوي كم نسخه من الي شفتيه ولا تخبريه عنا ابد بيكون لج فايده فيه بالمستقبل ولا تطلبي الطلاق يا مينونه تراه بتاخذا بارد امبرد والله ياخذ خطافات الرياييل ان شا الله ويفكنا منهم امين

----------


## كل الرقة

الله يعينج ويصبرج ... والله قلبي تقطع عليج.. ما اقدر غير ادعييلج...
بس طمنينا عنج الغالية

----------


## Om 7aMda

حبيبتي في فترة الحمل لا اتعبين عمرج وحاولي ما تتضايقين اعرف يتقولين لا ما اقدر 
والله حاسه فيج..

بس اذا انتي تعرفين ان عمتج وعمج بيتفهمون الوضع كلميهم بس بالهداوة وبعدين هذه علاقة محرمة 
يعني انتي ماتظمنين ان هو مب مريض او حتى البنت نفسها يمكن تكون مريضة وفيها مرض ..
وهو يكون ناقل لج المرض..

كلمي عمج وعمتج واذا ما صدقوج راويهم الصور بس شوي شوي عليهم ..
وحطي لهالعلاقة المحرمة نهاية ,,,

والله يوفقج ويعينج حبيبتي

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

الله يعينج

----------


## أستغفرالله

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## *عســـولة*

> حبيبتي .. فكري بعقلج .. نحن مشكلتنا ما انفكر الا بعاطفتنا وهالشي مايرضي .. 
> 
> انا اللكلام اللي دخل عقلي .. من عاطفتي .. يوم يلستي ترمسين .. عن امها وابوها .. ويمكن يكونون امراض .. ما فكرتي انزين العكس ع البنت .. يعني ام وابو البنت المعرسة واهلها واللي يخافون عليها ويمكن هي نفسها .. يصيبهم اي شي .. انا لو ربيعتي وهي ربيعتي يصيبه شي من هالقبيل .. بصيح وبتيني غصة .. كيف امها ولا ابوها .. وبعدين حبيبتي نحن بشر .. ما بنكون اعلم من ربنا .. ربنا يقول كل واحد ياخذ جزاه .. وانتي درستي العقوبات .. لأن في اشياء لازم ماتنسكت منها مثل السرقة والزنا وهالاشياء .. لأنها اذا ما حطيتيلها العقوبة وعاقبتي مرتكبها .. الحياة صارت دمار .. 
> 
> 
> وع سالفة البيئة الخارجية .. حبيبتي كل انسان يمر بلحظة ضعف .. وصدقيني.. خاصة المراهقين .. يعني انا عندج .. يوم كنت فترة مراهقة واشوف البنات حواليني قصص حب .. ووين ما سرنا .. الحب فالمنتديات .. عادي اتيني لحظة ضعف انجر وراها بتلفون .. بس انا ادري ان سويت هالشي .. بنجر بعقال .. وهالشي يفيد .. الحمد الله كبرت وعمري ما رفعت تلفون ولو كان الشيطان فيني وكلمت واحد .. لأن هلي مربيني .. مربيني اني اخاف من ربي قبلهم . . والله افتخر بتربية امي وابوي .. والضرب اللي ضربونا اياه ونحن صغار ومراهقين.. فاد .. حبيبتي .. اسمحيلي بس هذي مش تربية قوية .. يوم اهلها يطرشونها الجامعة وهي تظهر من وراهم من دون علم .. وين الخوف الرباني اللي لازم يزرعونه فيها .. ووين الاحترام لاهلها .. بححححح .. وانا ما قلت افضحوها فالنت .. ولا بالبلوتوث .. انا اللي قلتلها .. ترفع قضية .. فكري باللي يشوفه ربج .. وصدقيني بتتغير وجهة نظرج ..


حبيبتي مو كل اصابعج نفس الشيء،، الحمدلله نحن اهلنا ربونا احسن تربية وما انحرفنا بفضل من الله
وانا تراني قلت هي لازم اهلها يعرفون والي قصدت ان ما نفضحها في النت وغيره،، ولا تنسين من ستر مسلما في الدنيا ستر الله عليه يوم القيامة

----------


## maitha2007

اااااااه بموت يا ريت ما قريت الموضوع الله يصبرج ويرزقج الجنه بغير حساب على ها الصبر ويعوضج كل خير هناك قولي حسبي الله على البنات الخياس اللي يعرفون انه الواحد معرس ويسون معاه ها الحركات لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ان شاء الله اموت ولا يصير معاي ها الموقف

----------


## قمر الكتبي

لا تسكتيله 

ولو رجعتوا لبعض لا تعطينه ويه واايد خليه يحس انج متغيره عليه اللي سواه فيج مب شويه 

لا تهدينه ولا تعطينه للي يبااه خليه يعرف انج مب رخيصه 

وانتي ورايج

----------


## أم منصور5

شاغله فكري الله يردها لنا جرييييب ان شاء الله...

----------


## أخت القمر 14

الله يعينج .. لا تسكتيله 
اهم شي خبري أبوه وأمه ورووووووويهم كل إلا شفتيه.. وخليهم هم يحلون هالمشكله

----------


## بنتuae

الله يعينج ويصبرج ... والله قلبي تقطع عليج.. ما اقدر غير ادعييلج...
بس طمنينا عنج الغالية

----------


## الدماني20

لا حول ولاقوة الا باالله 
الله يكون بعونج

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

لا حول ول ا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

الله يعينج

----------


## لولو حلوه

اختي صبري لا تسوين شي لانه هالشي مب في صالحج 

رمسيه وخبريه انه هالشي الي يسويه غلط وقوليله شو نهايته 

بس لا تكبرين الموضوع وايد

والله ياخذهن هالبنات الي يحطن عينهن على رياييل معرسين

----------


## الغلا مريم

هلا الغالية 

الله يهديه ان شاء الله 

طمنينا عليج يا الغالية قلوبنا لج مفتوحة حبوبة؟؟

----------


## رجاااااااوي

طنشيه ادري انج بتحترقين بس طنشيه طنشيه........

----------


## شجره الطيبه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

الله يهديه وييسر لج امورج

----------


## نورة الحلوة

ليش خذاج ودمر حياتج دام هووو يحب هاي عفانا الله 
الله يكون في عونج

----------


## أم الكندي

الغالية الغالية الغالية اسمعيني اجلي فكرة الطلاق شوي خلج حكيمة وذكية صدقييييييييييييييييييييييييني هاي نزوة لاتستغربين من كلامي تعرفين نزوة الرجل اقل شي اكيد سمعتي عنها ..
الغالية انتي الاولى انتي زوجته وريلج عمره ماراح تهون عليه العشره صدقيييييييني مو لهالدرجة راح يخليج عسب هاي جربي اطلبي الطلاق شوفي اشو بيسوي اصلا ماراح يتصور انه بيعيش بدونج حبيبته وزوجته واحلى الايام قضاها وياج واللي قاعد يصير لعبان شرات مايعترفون الرياييل نفسهم تخيلي يتزوج وحده شرات هاي مستحيل ريلج بس عايش مغامرة وقتها محدود بس اللي مستغربتنه ماخذ لها سياااارة ؟!!!!!! خيبه لهدرجة فاره راسه ..
وهالبنت لاعبه عليه اسمعي رويه الصور مالها والفيديو وواجهيه بس مايخصج ابها لاتفضحيها عند اهلها بس حاولي تتصلين ابها وتقولين لها ان كل صورها عندج والفيديو وانها اذا ما ابتعدت عن ريلج هذا مابيكون في صالحها خوفيها بس .. وريلج بيردلج ان شاء الله وصدقييييييييييييني بندعيلج .

----------


## أم برهووم

اااخ والله اني ما قدرت اتنفس واحس اني مخنوقه من سالفتج...الله يفرجها عليج...
والله انه شي صعب ومهما لو قلنا ما اظن بيبرد فوداج...
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...اهم شي انج رحتي بيت اهلج وتمي عندهم كمن يوم وحاولي تنسين هالانسان وتفكرين بالياهل..هدي اعصابج وحاولي تظهرين وتروحين عن نفسج شوي..مع اني ادري ومتأكده من ان الكلام سهل بس التنفيذ صعب...
كل ما تذكرين الموقف حاولي تقولين الدعاء..((ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمه انك انت الوهاب..))
الله يكون ف عونج..ما اقدر اقولج اكثر عن هذا حتى اللي ف بالي طار من هول الصدمه..
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..
طمنينا عليج الله يخليج بين فتره وفتره حتى لو بس تكتبين السلام..وخبرينا شو حالتج النفسيه...
اسمحيلي يمكن ما افدتج بشي...بس هالكلام اللي قدرت اكتبه...  :Frown:

----------


## رعبوبة العين

يالله  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  انا انصصصصصدمت .. 

الله يعييييييينج .. والله ماعرف شو اقول غير ربي يهديه .. ويصبرررج .. اكثرري من الاستغفاارر..

^_____________________^

----------


## مرجانة

لاحول ولاقوة إلابالله أنا أقول يأختي لاتتهورين ترى إنتي حامل ومبزين الانفعال لصحتك لكن أسلم شيء من وجهة نظري إنك تنسحبين من حياته بهدوء وبدون فضايح

----------


## بنت دبي-

اختيه الغاليه تعرفين شو اتسوين بقولج اتسوين شي بعدين كيفج اذا بغيتي تطلبين الطلاق او لا بس اللي بقولج اياه بيخليج اتكونين فموقف قوة مب ضعف وهزيمة ... اوكي ترييني وصدقيني اذا سويتي اللي بقولج عليه والله وباذن الله ما بتندمين لانه وحده سوت اللي بقوله لج والله اتصلح بيتها وكانت اقوى وطلعت وهي منتصرة بس اترييني وبكتبلج شو اتسوين واذا تبين اكتبلج الخطة خبريني يعني ردي علي اوكيه الغاليه ...

----------


## احلى حوريه

تطلقي احسن لج وراوي الصور الناس كلهم وعبر النت والموبايلات ويالليت توصلني هالصور وانا بساعدج بنشرها الله ياخذها وماقدر ادعي على زوجك اخاف تزعلين مع ان خاطري اكله بسنوني اففففففففففففففففف ماعليهم امان تشوفين فيهم يوم قولي امين وجع والله اني مقهوره الله يعينج

----------


## المتعبلة

> تطلقي احسن لج وراوي الصور الناس كلهم وعبر النت والموبايلات ويالليت توصلني هالصور وانا بساعدج بنشرها الله ياخذها وماقدر ادعي على زوجك اخاف تزعلين مع ان خاطري اكله بسنوني اففففففففففففففففف ماعليهم امان تشوفين فيهم يوم قولي امين وجع والله اني مقهوره الله يعينج


قال تعالى : ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى )

اختي تبين وزرهم عليج شو تنشرين  :Ast Green:   :Ast Green:

----------


## أم برهووم

> تطلقي احسن لج وراوي الصور الناس كلهم وعبر النت والموبايلات ويالليت توصلني هالصور وانا بساعدج بنشرها الله ياخذها وماقدر ادعي على زوجك اخاف تزعلين مع ان خاطري اكله بسنوني اففففففففففففففففف ماعليهم امان تشوفين فيهم يوم قولي امين وجع والله اني مقهوره الله يعينج



ما اظن الوحده العاقل اللي تخاف ربها بتسوي هالحركه..اذا هي ما كانت متربيه فالمرحبانيه انسانه اهلها ربوها وتعرف ان هالشي حرام والله ما يرضاه...من ستر على مسلم ستر الله عليه يوم القيامه...

----------


## أنــ هيامي ــا

> تطلقي احسن لج وراوي الصور الناس كلهم وعبر النت والموبايلات ويالليت توصلني هالصور وانا بساعدج بنشرها الله ياخذها وماقدر ادعي على زوجك اخاف تزعلين مع ان خاطري اكله بسنوني اففففففففففففففففف ماعليهم امان تشوفين فيهم يوم قولي امين وجع والله اني مقهوره الله يعينج


شو هالكلاام ؟؟؟
ماعليه الواحد يتفاعل بس هب جيه ...
الله يهديييييييييج بس ...

----------


## عسولة2007

الله يعينج اختيه ... 

خواااتج معاج ... لاتنسين اطمنينا عليج

----------


## اناستازيا

انا بقولج شوتسوين اول شي لاتخبرين ريلج انسخي كل الفيديوهاات وحاولي اذا تقدري توصليها لهاي البنت ال****ه وهدديها فيهاااا اذا ما تركت ريلج انج بتفضحيهااا ..وبقولج شي بعد قبل لا توصليلها الاشرطه صلحي علاقتج بريلج اكيد في علاقتكم خلل يعني شو اللي عند هال****ه لقاه ومب عندج ومب شرط يكووون في شي يمكن بس نزوه يت ريلج وبتعدي يعني حرااااااااام تهدمي بيتج عشان هال****ه 
لازم تعلمين ريلج وهال****ه درس ماينسوووه ...واذا على البيبي ترااا انتي حياتج اهم من البيبي ومصلحتج اهم يعني الطفل يتربا عندج بهدووء ولا عند ابوين بينهم مشاااكل ..يعني الطفل خليه بصووب ..

يعني اول شي صلحي علاقتج بزوجج وشوفي هال****ه شو يالسه تسوي لريلج عسب يحبها وسويه 
شو رايج مثلاااا تصورين روحج وانتي ترقصي وراوي ريلج شوفي ردة فغله شو بتكون
بيستانس ولا بيعصب مثلااا...يعني حاولي تكسبي ريلي وترديه صوبج لانه مبين انه يحبج وانتي تحبيه بعد وبعد ماتكسبيه هددي هال****ه بالفيديو عسب تبعد عنه ..وبقولج شي لو كل وحده خانها زوجها تتطلقت جان كل الحريم الحين مطلقااات ..يعني انتي لا اول ولا اخر وحده ..
الحين ايلسي ويا روحج وفكري بخطه عسب ترجعي ريلج لج ..الطلاق لاتفكرين فيه خليه دائما اخر الحلول مب اولهااا ..والله يعينج ويصبرج ولاتنسين الدعاء ..

----------


## غزلونه

الله يهديج...
يلسي بهدوء وفكري، رتبي افكارج،لا تتصرف اي تصرف في لحظه غضب ، اكيد هو يحبج ولا ما كان راح يخطبج من الاساس،أما عن هاللوث فخليها ورا ظهرج..
اهم شي لا تفكرين مجرد تفكير انج تنشرين الصور..
والله يسر لج اللي فيه الخير عزيزتي، و خذي بالج على عمرج ...

----------


## أم التوأمان

كم مرة ادخل الموضوع.... ابا اطمن عليها طوول اليوم افكر مشكلتها و ادعالها .. والله مب سهل اللي مرت فيه 

الله اييسر لها كل اللي هو فيه خـــــــــــــير لها سواءاً ترد له أو تطلق منه

----------


## ام راشد1

طمنينا شو صار وياج الله يفرج همج

----------


## بنت الوفا

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

حتى أنا أحاتيها وااااايد

----------


## خريجة إدارة

الله يكون بعونج والله ياختي.. قطعتي قلوبنا

والله يصبرج .. ادعي الله في مواطن الاستجابه.. والله يهون عليج

ويديج لتصرف الصح..

صراحه شي كبير.. ومن حقج تنصدمين لكن فديتج قولي قلبج..

وعليج بالدعاء وبعد الدعاء وبعد الدعاء..

ونحن ما بننساج من دعواتنا.. والله يصلح بينكم.

----------


## افطيم 2007

كل وحدة اتشطرت واطلبت من اختنا تطلب الطلاق بسالكم سوال بذمتكم انتو تضاربون ويا ريايلكم وكذا وحدة اتزخ ريلها كم وحدة اتطلقت؟ وكم وحدة بربها اطلبت طلاق من ريلها؟ ليش طلب الطلاق هو الحل الامثل والسريع بالنسبه لكم ياويل حالي من المشاكل اللي تنطرح في النت والحلول الافضع ليشششششش يابنات مافي عقل ليش مافي تفكير ليش كل وحدة ماترجع وتحاسب نفسها انا مارمس عن صاحبه الموضوع بالضبط بس كل وحدة اتشوف نفسها وبتعرف من وين التقصير تبوووون الصدق عاد شوفو كم وحدة مستهينه بشرع الله ومانلجا لربنا الاوقت الازمات ونطيح بلاوي ومصايب عرفتو انه اللي يعرف ربه في الرخاء ايعرفه بالسراء عرفتو ليش كثرت الخيانات والبلاوي في مجتمعنا نسينا ربنا استغفر الله ولهتنا الدنيا اللي اتحف حواجبها من اول ليله واتعرف انها ملعونه وتكابر وتصر واللي مصرة علي عدم الحجاب واللي مفوته فروضها انا ارمس بصورة عامه انا عارفه بتقولون شو يخصه هالموضوع بسالفه الدين ؟ يخصه ويخصه بلاوينا اللي انعيشها ونشوف بكل صراحه وبكل جراة تقصيرنا باتجاة رب العالمين وكل وحدة اتراجع نفسها وكلكم اتعرفون انه عرش الرحمن يهتز من الطلاق وكلمه عظيمه وماشاءلله الحلول السريعه عند بعض البنات اطلقي ؟ كان المشاكل بتنحل بالطلاق 
اختنا سنها اصغير وخبرتها بالدنيا توها وتبالها عون وخوات وامهات صادقات ويعنونها علي الدنيا 
صدقووووني الحل الوحيد للمشاكل اللجوء الي الله وكثرة الاستغفار واظن اللي جربت الاستغفار بتعرف فوايدة ومحد غيرة سبحانه يفرج الهم وانا براي المشكله اذا دخل فيها اكثر من راي تضيع وتتشعب واتزيد الطين بله 
اسمحولي علي هالرمسه بس حالي من حالكم وما اتمنالها الا الخير وربي يفرجها عليها واختي الغاليه الزمي الاستغفار واقري سورة البقرة يوميا والجي لانسان عاقل ومتفهم من عايلتج ترتاحين له 
وفترة طيش وبتنهي ويمكن ربج يبدل حاله من حاله ويكون لج باذن الله زوج صالح

----------


## افطيم 2007

تطلقي احسن لج وراوي الصور الناس كلهم وعبر النت والموبايلات ويالليت توصلني هالصور وانا بساعدج بنشرها الله ياخذها وماقدر ادعي على زوجك اخاف تزعلين مع ان خاطري اكله بسنوني اففففففففففففففففف ماعليهم امان تشوفين فيهم يوم قولي امين وجع والله اني مقهوره الله يعينج

ياسلااااااااااااااااام علي الحلول عين العقل؟؟؟

----------


## ام شما11

خساره والله تحسين بعد كل هالحب ريلج يخونج لاوالله اني مب مصدقهه قهر قهر


وربي يعينج يالغاليه والله معاج......

----------


## بنت المهري

ربـــي يهـــــــــــون عليــــــــــج...

اكثري من الاستغفار وربي يهدي ريلج ويرجع مثل ماكان واحسن...

صدقيني هاي بنت حرام ماتخاف ربها..شوتبي في واحد متزوج,,صدقيني الرياييل لازم يمرون في مرحله اسمها نزهه طيش..ويارب يهدي ريلج ...

ان شاء الله خيـــــــــــــــر

----------


## خسوووفه

الغالية الطلاق مب حل يعني لو طلقتي هل بتعيشين مرتاحه لا الغالية بالعكس بتكونين توم تعيسه وخاصه انكم كنتوا تحبون بعض وانه من اهلج يعني دوم بتذكرينه ما بترومين تنسينه ...

غناتي محد معصوم من الغلط ويوم رب العالمين يسامح ليش نحن لبشر ما نسامح ...إيلسي وياه شوفي شو الشي إلي انتي مقصره فيه خلاه يطالع غيرج أكيد فيها شي مب فيج يعني ممكن هيه تكون جريئه تلبيله كل إلي يباه انتي تكونين خجوله وهاشي عااادي بس الأنسان يحاااول يغير في نفسه علشان يكسب من يباه ...

غناتي ادعي له بظهر الغيب انه الله يرده لج ويبعده عن بنات الحرام ...وبعد ادعيلها يمكن ربي يهدها وتحس بغلطتها وتبتعد عن ريلج ....

اما انج تفضحينها فهاشي غلط غناتي لانه كما تدين تدان باجر الأيام دور الغالية ...

الله يهديها ويهدي ريلج ويهدي سركم يارب العالمين ...

اقري سورة البقره بإستمرار ...

ماشي على ربج بعيد ربي يبعد الهم وضيج عنج يارب

----------


## ميــــــــــــــــــــثاء

> اطمنكم ماسو شي مايروم انا في بيت هليه وهوه في الدوام


الحمد لله
الله يصبرج على بلواج وهذا امتحان من رب العالمين
الصبر فللجنه باب للصابرين
اصبري

----------


## dnyailwalah

افطيم2007
وخسوفه




> الغالية الطلاق مب حل يعني لو طلقتي هل بتعيشين مرتاحه لا الغالية بالعكس بتكونين توم تعيسه وخاصه انكم كنتوا تحبون بعض وانه من اهلج يعني دوم بتذكرينه ما بترومين تنسينه ...
> 
> غناتي محد معصوم من الغلط ويوم رب العالمين يسامح ليش نحن لبشر ما نسامح ...إيلسي وياه شوفي شو الشي إلي انتي مقصره فيه خلاه يطالع غيرج أكيد فيها شي مب فيج يعني ممكن هيه تكون جريئه تلبيله كل إلي يباه انتي تكونين خجوله وهاشي عااادي بس الأنسان يحاااول يغير في نفسه علشان يكسب من يباه ...


صدق اليوم عرفت انه فالمنتدى حريم عقل وقعيدات بيووووووووووووت ماشاءالله
الله يوفجكن الغاليات
ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## sawssen

حبيبيتي مين قرأت الموضوع و قلبي عم يوجعني


الله يعينك عالبلاء 

حبيبتي قريبتي صارلها من زمان نفس الشيء

بس اتبعي نصائح الأخوات و انسخي كل شي و خبيه

وواجهيه مباشرة بما عندك حتى ما ينكر لا تتستني وقت طويل أولا خلي الموضوع بيناتكن 

(لا سمح الله إن شاء الله ما وصل معاها حد الزنا ) إن شاء الله لا

و ثاني شي إذا بقي على هالحال فترة أخرى عليك تخبري أهلك و أهلو في ستر الله ما تعملي فضائح

و بتشوفي رح يندم و يعود لك و تمون سعداء يا رب


حبيبتي نصيحتي حكمي عقلك و لا تخلين قلبك يسيطر عليه 

و عليك بالصلاة و الدعاء 


الله ييسر أمورك عن قريب


قبلاتي يا غالية 


و الله يعاقبها و كل البنات يلي يعملون هالعمايل و يهدمون الأسر

----------


## sawssen

> كل وحدة اتشطرت واطلبت من اختنا تطلب الطلاق بسالكم سوال بذمتكم انتو تضاربون ويا ريايلكم وكذا وحدة اتزخ ريلها كم وحدة اتطلقت؟ وكم وحدة بربها اطلبت طلاق من ريلها؟ ليش طلب الطلاق هو الحل الامثل والسريع بالنسبه لكم ياويل حالي من المشاكل اللي تنطرح في النت والحلول الافضع ليشششششش يابنات مافي عقل ليش مافي تفكير ليش كل وحدة ماترجع وتحاسب نفسها انا مارمس عن صاحبه الموضوع بالضبط بس كل وحدة اتشوف نفسها وبتعرف من وين التقصير تبوووون الصدق عاد شوفو كم وحدة مستهينه بشرع الله ومانلجا لربنا الاوقت الازمات ونطيح بلاوي ومصايب عرفتو انه اللي يعرف ربه في الرخاء ايعرفه بالسراء عرفتو ليش كثرت الخيانات والبلاوي في مجتمعنا نسينا ربنا استغفر الله ولهتنا الدنيا اللي اتحف حواجبها من اول ليله واتعرف انها ملعونه وتكابر وتصر واللي مصرة علي عدم الحجاب واللي مفوته فروضها انا ارمس بصورة عامه انا عارفه بتقولون شو يخصه هالموضوع بسالفه الدين ؟ يخصه ويخصه بلاوينا اللي انعيشها ونشوف بكل صراحه وبكل جراة تقصيرنا باتجاة رب العالمين وكل وحدة اتراجع نفسها وكلكم اتعرفون انه عرش الرحمن يهتز من الطلاق وكلمه عظيمه وماشاءلله الحلول السريعه عند بعض البنات اطلقي ؟ كان المشاكل بتنحل بالطلاق 
> اختنا سنها اصغير وخبرتها بالدنيا توها وتبالها عون وخوات وامهات صادقات ويعنونها علي الدنيا 
> صدقووووني الحل الوحيد للمشاكل اللجوء الي الله وكثرة الاستغفار واظن اللي جربت الاستغفار بتعرف فوايدة ومحد غيرة سبحانه يفرج الهم وانا براي المشكله اذا دخل فيها اكثر من راي تضيع وتتشعب واتزيد الطين بله 
> اسمحولي علي هالرمسه بس حالي من حالكم وما اتمنالها الا الخير وربي يفرجها عليها واختي الغاليه الزمي الاستغفار واقري سورة البقرة يوميا والجي لانسان عاقل ومتفهم من عايلتج ترتاحين له 
> وفترة طيش وبتنهي ويمكن ربج يبدل حاله من حاله ويكون لج باذن الله زوج صالح



يسلم تمك يا غالية 

شو طلاق و مو طلاق 

تتجرأ شي وحدة تتخلى عن زوجها

و الكل يمر بهيك مراحل بأول سنوات الزواج


الله يعينها على بلواها 

آميييييييين

----------


## مزمزنه

يا رب اتكون خدعه منه و ما يكون هو في الفيديو و الله ما ارضى عليج مع اني ما اعرفج الله يوفقج و ديري بالك على البيبي و ان شاء الله تنحل المشكله و لمن يكون كل شي اوكي طرشي لي رساله و فرحيني

----------


## حصووووووه

> كل وحدة اتشطرت واطلبت من اختنا تطلب الطلاق بسالكم سوال بذمتكم انتو تضاربون ويا ريايلكم وكذا وحدة اتزخ ريلها كم وحدة اتطلقت؟ وكم وحدة بربها اطلبت طلاق من ريلها؟ ليش طلب الطلاق هو الحل الامثل والسريع بالنسبه لكم ياويل حالي من المشاكل اللي تنطرح في النت والحلول الافضع ليشششششش يابنات مافي عقل ليش مافي تفكير ليش كل وحدة ماترجع وتحاسب نفسها انا مارمس عن صاحبه الموضوع بالضبط بس كل وحدة اتشوف نفسها وبتعرف من وين التقصير تبوووون الصدق عاد شوفو كم وحدة مستهينه بشرع الله ومانلجا لربنا الاوقت الازمات ونطيح بلاوي ومصايب عرفتو انه اللي يعرف ربه في الرخاء ايعرفه بالسراء عرفتو ليش كثرت الخيانات والبلاوي في مجتمعنا نسينا ربنا استغفر الله ولهتنا الدنيا اللي اتحف حواجبها من اول ليله واتعرف انها ملعونه وتكابر وتصر واللي مصرة علي عدم الحجاب واللي مفوته فروضها انا ارمس بصورة عامه انا عارفه بتقولون شو يخصه هالموضوع بسالفه الدين ؟ يخصه ويخصه بلاوينا اللي انعيشها ونشوف بكل صراحه وبكل جراة تقصيرنا باتجاة رب العالمين وكل وحدة اتراجع نفسها وكلكم اتعرفون انه عرش الرحمن يهتز من الطلاق وكلمه عظيمه وماشاءلله الحلول السريعه عند بعض البنات اطلقي ؟ كان المشاكل بتنحل بالطلاق 
> اختنا سنها اصغير وخبرتها بالدنيا توها وتبالها عون وخوات وامهات صادقات ويعنونها علي الدنيا 
> صدقووووني الحل الوحيد للمشاكل اللجوء الي الله وكثرة الاستغفار واظن اللي جربت الاستغفار بتعرف فوايدة ومحد غيرة سبحانه يفرج الهم وانا براي المشكله اذا دخل فيها اكثر من راي تضيع وتتشعب واتزيد الطين بله 
> اسمحولي علي هالرمسه بس حالي من حالكم وما اتمنالها الا الخير وربي يفرجها عليها واختي الغاليه الزمي الاستغفار واقري سورة البقرة يوميا والجي لانسان عاقل ومتفهم من عايلتج ترتاحين له 
> وفترة طيش وبتنهي ويمكن ربج يبدل حاله من حاله ويكون لج باذن الله زوج صالح



ماشاء الله عليج غناتيه يعلنيه ما اذوق حزنج والله ماقصرتي كفيتي وفيتي الصراحه

اختيه لا تستعيلين في الطلاق وخاصتن انج توج حامل كل شي بالتفاهم وهالشي امتحان من رب العالمين
اصبري

----------


## fetoon

> حبوبه .. الظلاق في حلاتج مانصحج فيها...
> 
> اهوه الحب لج مزروووع في قلبه ........
> 
> وهاي اال****ه ... دارت دارت وخذته عنج
> 
> لاتيأسين ... وتخلينها تفوز بريلج يالغلاااااا
> 
> خليه على هواه ... ولله الريال يوم الله يريدله
> ...

----------


## الوافية

أختي العزيزة ما أنصحج بالطلاق و خاصة إنج حامل ..

ما عليج إلا إنج تواجهينه و اذا ما نفع خبري أخوه الكبير أو أبوه يكلمونه
لا تخبرين أي حرمة لأن الحريم ما شي من وراهم إلا خراب البيوت

الريال بيكلمه وبيخليه قافط لأنه مسود ويهه .. لكن الحرمة ما بيستحي منها
أنا متأكدة هاي عين وصابتج .. الله يهديج لا تمدحين ريلج وايد جدام كل حد الناس ما تقول خير
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. عليج بكثرة الاستغفار والدعاء خاصة في الثلث الأخير من الليل يعني قبل الفجر 

الله يفرج همج ويرد لج ريلج ويهديه ياااارب

----------


## الظبيانية

فدييييييييت روحج .. الله يكون في عونج .. ويكون معاج .. صلي و استخيري ربج .. محد بينفعج غيره .. محد يقدر يقولج شئ .. انت اللي عشت ها الموقف و انت صاحبة القرار .. 
الله يفرجها عليج انشاءالله .. 
الله يعوضج في دنياج و في آخرتج ..

----------


## الوفاء777

الله يفرج همج ويرد لج ريلج ويهديه ياااارب

----------


## ظمااالأيااام99

الله يعينج والله 
هي صدمه كبيره بالنسبه لج وانا والله حاسه فيها
بس من صدمتي وانه قلبي يعورني عليج بس ماعرف شو اقولج 
ماعرف
الله يفرج همج ان شالله

----------


## روح مفندة

ربي يعينج ا ن شاء لله ويساعدج ويهون عليج مشكلتج وان شاء لله انها فترة وتعدي وتصفا القلوب وتهدأ ويرجع الحب من بينكم اكثر من قبل

----------


## The Swan

الله يعينج والله على مابلاج ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
تعرفين الغاليه او غلط سويتيه انج خبرتي اهله امه 
مثل هالسوالف لازم اتكون امبينج وامبين ريلج وعقب تتصرفين ولو واجهتيه بدون مسجات ولارسايل كان احسن 
بس اللس صار صار 
صح انه هالموضوع يكسر الظهر ويعور القلب 
بس تعرفين الوحده ماتقدر اتلوم الريال هالايالم هن يعقن بعمارهن ولايحلى في عينهن الا المعرس حسبي الله عليهن 
فكرت الطلاق شليها من راسج نهائي هذا سبب صح بس مب شرط انج تطلقين 
شو ذنبة اللي في بطنج فكري فيه قبل لاتفكرين في عمرج 

نصيحه حذاري حذاري اتبينين شي لاهلج مب حلوه الصراحه 
واتعلمي اللي امبينج وامبين ريلج مايطلع 
لانه الناس اتشمت وبيقولون العيب منج انتي 
اذا دق عليج ردي وانتي شايله عليه اكيد بس ردي اسمعي اللي عنده 
وقولي انا في بيت اهليه لين اسمع اعتذارك 
مب مهم تسمعين الاسباب اللي خلته يسوي هالاشياء 
اذا كان يحبج من يوم انتي صغيره فالريال شاريج 
وبينكسر اذا خليتيه عسب وحده
وبعدين في نظرج هاي الوحده اللي ماتتسمى تتستاهل تخربين بيتج عليها 
تخترب وتضيع وتتشتت اسره عسب وحده ماتعرف ربها ولامحترمة اهلها
والله ماتستاهل 


فكري في بيتج وريلج 
وخلي الكلام والرمسه الماصخه عنج الطلاق لاتفكرين فيه اذا هوه مب مقصر من صوبج واتغير عليج الا من ظهرت هاي في حياته 

حاولي بذكاءج ودهاءج انج اتشوتينها برا حياته 

عندج الفيديو وعندج الصور اذا رقمها عندج والله ياليت الصراحه 

دقي عليها وهدديها وقولي الصور والفيديو كله عندج وانج بتشوفين شغلج وانج تعرفين ابوها ومن هالخرابيط 

فكري بريلج انه حد شالنه من عندج وتبين تردينه 

ياما استوت سالفتج لغيرج اكيد حد من بنات المنتدى جرب هالشي 
حطي هدف جدام عينج 
اللي هوه انه ريلج يرد لج وحاولي اتشلين هاللوث من حياته 
اكيد هوه مرتبط فيها عاطفيا بس انتي دمريهااا 


وفي انتظار الاخبار الطيبه عنج

----------


## المحبة

الله يعينج ويصبرج الغالية.. 
ابصراحة انا تعقدت من الرياييل من كثر ما اسمع عن الخيانات.. كلهم من نفس الطينة  :Frown: 
اختي انا مانصحج ادخلين حد ثاني في الموضوع.. خلي عمتج هي اللي تتصرف واحسها انسانة متفهمة وبدور في صفج..
والطلاق مب حل في رايي..فكري في البيبي
تحملي على عمرج ولا تقهرين نفسج ترا والله الرياييل ما يستاهلون
طمنينا عليج

----------


## المحبة

نسيت اقولج كثري من الاستغفار الغالية
ترا الاستغفار واااايد زين
والله يفرج همج بقدرته ياااارب

----------


## ع الابداع

والله ها الريااايل نذلاء 

وانانيين ..

وعينهم زايغه وبس


والخيانه تجري بدمهم

----------


## $ أم سعيد $

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيييل عليهااااااااا الخااايسه يالله يعلها تشووف فعايلها ال****ه في حيااتها وتذوووق اشد عن الي ذقتييه ياااااااااااااااااااارب 

غنااتي موب تعطينها ريلج على الجاااهز ...حااربيها عشان ترديينه لبيته وحرمته وللده 

والله قلبي يعورني عليييج 


الله ياخذها يارب ويعمي عيين كل وحده تحط عينها على ريال معرس يااااااااااااااااارب 


لو تكلمين شيخ علم ولا انسان عاقل وفااهم يريحج ويقدر يحل المشكله ويااج 

الله يعييينج يااااااااارب ويصبرج ...... ويرزقج الفرحه يااااااااااارب

----------


## جرجيرة

الله يكون في عونج و يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

يا هي قصة يحزن لها القلب ...... والله ما اعرف شوو اقولج ..... اللي اقدر اقولج اياه اذا انتي فعلا تحبين ريلج لازم اتعرفين كيف تردينه انا استغرب من هالبنات الي كل ما يطيحون في مشكلة طلبوو الطلاق.... اللي تطلب الطلاق انا اعتبرها ضعييفة وما عندها اي حل من جي تبا تتطلق ومسكينة ماتعرف كيف نظرة المجتمع بتكون تجاهها وهي مطلقة .....

استهدي بالله ... واستخيري ... وقوي علاقتج بربج ... وو اطلبي الاستشارة من اختصاصيين فهذا انسب حل (لا خاب من استشار) ...... 

بصرااااحة انا يوم قريت ردوود البنات اتشتت كل وحدة لها رأي ... مع احترامي للجميع

الله يكون بعونج الغالية

----------


## ام شواخه

الله يكون بعونج.. قريت قصتج بس قلت يمكن مب صدق ولا بس جي كاتبه.. انا ما صدق انه في ريال يسوي جي بحرمته !!.. متصور مع الحرمه عشان يشتاق لها ومنزل الصور في الكمبيوتر..! سبوح ورقص.. وماادري شو.. شي يشيب له الراس !! حد يخون بهالطريقه 
لو طلبو مني اتصرف بدالج جان في نفس الوقت سرت وفضحتهم جدام اللي يسوى واللي مايسوى عشان تكون هاي اللي يحبها ويطلع معاها بالنسبه له فضيحه!! عشان تتأدب قليلة الأدب اللي طاعت تتصور.. جان ستروا على اعمارهم بدل ما يتصورون
وبعدين ما بيلس عنده ربع ثانيه.. ولا بكلمه في الموضوع عشان يحس على دمه اذا كان عنده دم..

السموحه على بعض الالفاظ اللي ذكرتها بس اشتطيت والقصه تقهر بصراحه

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

الله يكون في عونج تحلي بالصبر

----------


## *nawari*

والله يا الغاليه ما ألومج

بس حاولي انج تتفاهمين وياه و قوليله إذا هيه وايد عايبتنك خلني ارد بيت أهلي احسلي ولا تظلمني

و قبل ما تسوين شئ شاوري أمج خالتج أي حد قريب منج شو تسوين و يمكن ريلج يتغير يوم تربين...و بعدين قبل ما اتفكرين فيه فكري فألي فبطنج

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## mersalUAE

لا تهدين بيتج بايدج

تمسكي بريلج 

ولا تخلين هذي البنية تاخذه منج

والله يكون في عونج

----------


## soul

الطلاق مب الحل ولا تهديد بنت الناس وفضح صورها 
استري عليها وخليه ولا تكلمينه ولا تطلبين الطلاق .. 
المهم انه درى انج عرفتي وكشفتيه ... بس لا تقوليله بفضحها بنشر صورها هذا بيزيد عناد ريلج 
والندم ما يفيد بعدين ... الريايل بطبعهم عنادين .. اسكتي عنه ومرده لج لانه العشره ما تهون ع اي حد
وخاصه انج حامل وصدقيني من يشوف البيبي والله بينسى وبيفكر فيج وفي عايلته وبشوفين 
انه البيبي بيقرب بينكم اكثر واكثر .. والله بيسعدكم وبينساها صدقيني وبيضحك بعدين ع اللي كان يسويه ..


كثري من الاستغفار والصلاه وقرايت القران والله بيرده لج ومالج غير زوجج وبيتج
دامج تحبينه اصبري ومرده لج 

طمنينا عليج كل حد يحاتيج والله يسعدج ويبارك لج في حياتج

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

وينج طمنينا عنج

----------


## *ورده الإمارات*

عورتي لي قلبي

الحريم السنعات ما قصرن

طمنينا على حالج؟؟

----------


## um_abduallah

مادري والله روحي انصدمت واتلخبطت الأفكار الله يعيينج ودوم الغالية اتحلي بالصبر واشغلي عمرج واتقربي من الله ولاتلومين عمرج وخلييج مثل مايقولون يايبل مايهزك رييح واهم شي اتري تعبج بينرد على اللي فبطنج وماضني تبين التعب له ...عليج بالاستغفاروابدا لاتلومين عمرج اه يمكن شي قصور منج لأ لملمي أفكارج وكوني قوية واجهييه بصرامة بدون اي دموع ولاتهديينيه لأنه بيعاند ...خوفييه من الله وقولييا الله يمهل بس مايهمل ..وان شاء الله الله بيفرج عليييج يارب وبتبشرينا قريييبب واهم شي صتج والبيبي الغالية (وقبل لانسى لو تقدرين تاخذين رقمها وتهددينها انج عرفتي السالفة وعندج نسخة من الملف وممكن اتسويلها بلاوي والا تبعد بدون اي مشاكل مادري بعد ها الحل يباله بعد تفكير مادري شو رأي الأخوات ) والله المستعان

----------


## المعزبه

> الطلاق مب الحل ولا تهديد بنت الناس وفضح صورها 
> استري عليها وخليه ولا تكلمينه ولا تطلبين الطلاق .. 
> المهم انه درى انج عرفتي وكشفتيه ... بس لا تقوليله بفضحها بنشر صورها هذا بيزيد عناد ريلج 
> والندم ما يفيد بعدين ... الريايل بطبعهم عنادين .. اسكتي عنه ومرده لج لانه العشره ما تهون ع اي حد
> وخاصه انج حامل وصدقيني من يشوف البيبي والله بينسى وبيفكر فيج وفي عايلته وبشوفين 
> انه البيبي بيقرب بينكم اكثر واكثر .. والله بيسعدكم وبينساها صدقيني وبيضحك بعدين ع اللي كان يسويه ..
> 
> 
> كثري من الاستغفار والصلاه وقرايت القران والله بيرده لج ومالج غير زوجج وبيتج
> ...


مثل ما قالت خويتنا 
الطلاق خليه اخرر شي ..
لا تعطينها ريلج بالساهل على طبق من الماس 
حااا ربيهاا 
ولا تقطعين اتصالات ريلج .. اسمعيه شو في شو بيقول لج 

هالله هالله بالصلاه والاستغفار 
اختي صلي قيام الليل وادعي الواحد الاحد 
وصيـــــــــــــــــــــــحي .. طلعي اللي بخاطرج بس لله 
الشكوه لغير مذله 

الله يوفقج غلايه ويفرج كربتج ويسعدج في حياتج مع اللي في بطنج 

والله قلبي عورني عليج 

طمنينا عليج ..لا تقطعين يالغلاا

----------


## the pearl

الله يكون فعونج وطنينا عليج

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

صباح الخير 

اليوم ثاني يوم لي من البارحه رديت لريلي في بيت هله هوه راد قبل البارحه ومسكين البارحه ترقد

في المستشفى فيه حمى درجة حرارته وصلت 39 وانا معاه ماتخليت عنه كل ما ايي بيرمسني عن

الموضوع اسكته احط ايدي على حلجه حرام هب هاين عليه بس ماخليته يقرب مني او شي 

يقولي انتي تغيرتي وايد اقوله مافي انسان مايتغير هاي الدنيــــــــــــا وبردلكم بالتفاصيل بعدين 

ان شاء الله

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

ماشاااالله عليج ، قلبج وايد كبير ،
انتي وقفي وياه اختي ، بس لا تسامحينه على اللي سواه ،
لازم يعرف انج داااانة مب حصاة 

الله يجمعكم على خير

----------


## ::+فديتك اناا+::

الله يعينج والله

لو انا مكانج جان قلبت الدنيا على راسه وراسها

والفيديو والصور يوديهم عندج ضروري لانه ها بيكون سلاحج ضده

وتصرفي معاه بأسرع وقت ولا تتأخرين 

وتصرفي معاه بعقل والله يعينج ان شاء الله اختي

وخلي في بالج شي واحد انه كل ريال يغلط ومحد معصوم من الغلط

والله يهدي ريلج ويرد لج انتي وبس..

والله اني حزنت يوم قريت قصتج

بس الله يعينج ويهدي ريلج ويسخره لج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم حمد*

الله يعينج يارب

----------


## sawssen

> صباح الخير 
> 
> اليوم ثاني يوم لي من البارحه رديت لريلي في بيت هله هوه راد قبل البارحه ومسكين البارحه ترقد
> 
> في المستشفى فيه حمى درجة حرارته وصلت 39 وانا معاه ماتخليت عنه كل ما ايي بيرمسني عن
> 
> الموضوع اسكته احط ايدي على حلجه حرام هب هاين عليه بس ماخليته يقرب مني او شي 
> 
> يقولي انتي تغيرتي وايد اقوله مافي انسان مايتغير هاي الدنيــــــــــــا وبردلكم بالتفاصيل بعدين 
> ...



حبيبتي الله جازاه على فعلتو

و هلا عرف غلطتو حبيبتي لا تممري الغلط بالساهل حتى لا يعيد الكرة 

و ان شاء الله يجمع الله بينكم من جديد في مودة و رحمة

----------


## لحظات

الله يعينج بصراااحه..

بس حطي في بالج ان الحياه مب يومين بتاخذين القرار الطلاق وخلاص لا حطي السلبيات والايجابيات

والمطلقه الحين ياختي مالها اي قيمه الا يقولون فيها العيب مهما سويتي وقلتي كرامتي..

وسالي اي مطلقه وشوفي رايها...

الريال بيلعب وبيغازل وبيسوي العجب بس الحرمه اللي بتقدر تحكمه بعقلها وقلبها..

وتصبر عليه حتى ولو هو خمار وسكار وتدعيله بالهدايه..وتصلي وتقرا القران جدامه وترمسه

بالطيب وتسمعه الكلمه الحلووه حتى ولو هو غلطان وشوفي كيف بيصير ترى الريال مثل الياهل

لاتغلطين تعصبين وتحرقين اعصابج اعتبري عمرج في تحدي مع ذاتج..واثبتي نفسج واسترجعي ريلج

بالعقل والحكمه وصدقيني طيش وبيرح في حاله وبيصفالج انتي...

والسموحه منج على مداخلتي بس انا مجربه وندمت على كل شي ومحد نصحني ولاحد فادني 

الاهل اليوم واياج وباجر مب وياج...

طمنينا عليج

----------


## خريجة إدارة

[QUOTE="مرحبانيه";1969915]

صباح الخير 

اليوم ثاني يوم لي من البارحه رديت لريلي في بيت هله هوه راد قبل البارحه ومسكين البارحه ترقد

في المستشفى فيه حمى درجة حرارته وصلت 39 وانا معاه ماتخليت عنه كل ما ايي بيرمسني عن

الموضوع اسكته احط ايدي على حلجه حرام هب هاين عليه بس ماخليته يقرب مني او شي 

يقولي انتي تغيرتي وايد اقوله مافي انسان مايتغير هاي الدنيــــــــــــا وبردلكم بالتفاصيل بعدين 

ان شاء الله[/QUOTE]



[COLOR="Blue"]والله والنعم فيج وفي تربيتج..

الله يعفي عن ريلج ويشفيه..

والله يعطيج على قد نيتج ويوفقج ويخفف عليج مصيبتج..[/COLOR]

----------


## *عســـولة*

في انتظار التفاصيل..

----------


## أم شمسان

الله يسخره لج ان شاءالله

----------


## ميثاء من دبي

بصراحه الغاليه انا متابعه موضوعج من اوله لين اخره

ولي قالن لج اطلقي .. ابد موول ما تفكيرين ب هالشي شيلي تفكيرج والغي الفكره

هو حلالج وابو ولدج .. وي مجرد نزوه ولها فتره وبتعدي

صدقيني والله لي سويتيه عين العقل .. دوسي ع قلبج وكرامته واتراه ما طاح ميهود الا من كثر الذنوب لي عليه 

خليه رب العالمين قاعد يعاقبه و يا على وعسى يهتدي ويرجع لج مثل اول واحسن وما يشوف غيرج وغير لي في بطنج



اقنعي نفسج انج قد الاختبار لي حطج فيه رب العالمين و صدقيني انه مع الايام بتردون شرا قبل بس انتي مول ما تفكرين في موضوع الطلاق .
واذا هو حب يتكلم في الموضوع صارحيه بكل شي وخليه روحه بيتم في دوام وخلاف بيرد لصوابه!! وانتي لا تعاشينه في شي ولا تقوليله بطلق وتحتشرين

كل شي بالتفاهم وبتوصلون لبر الامان وادعيله ربج يشافيه وكوني معاه هاي الفتره 

والسموحه

----------


## ام شواخي

بصراحه عورتي قلبي 
والله يكون ف عونج يالغاليه
وشلي من بالج فكرة الطلاق لان مب من مصلحتج
والله يعطيج على قد نيتج ويهدي لج ريلج ويصلح حاله
وطمنينا عليج
والسموحه يالغلا

----------


## الغامضةنونا

واجهي اهله بالسالفه...خليه ينحرج...بس لا تخلين ريلج لا تهدينه عشان وحده تخرب بيوت...

----------


## بنوتة العين

أسميج حرمه
مبين الواحد وقت الشده( ومبينه معزته عندج)

أختي نصيحة حاولي تحلين الأمر بينكم ولا تحاولين تطلبين الطلاق

الريال غلط وكل إنسان عنده أغلاط بس الشاطر اللي يتعلم من الغلط 
انت خذي وعد منه(بس ما أدري اللحين إذا بتصدجينه) إنه ما يعود لهذه السوالف وحاولي تعرفين السبب

وحاولي تعشين حياتج


والله أنه قلبي عورني يوم قريت سالفتج أحسه فلم مش حقيقه 

بس الله يهديه ويهديج وتتصلح الأمور
والله يوفقكم

----------


## شما المحيربي

الله يعينج والله ...لا تعليق

----------


## meme

الله يعينج

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

> كل وحدة اتشطرت واطلبت من اختنا تطلب الطلاق بسالكم سوال بذمتكم انتو تضاربون ويا ريايلكم وكذا وحدة اتزخ ريلها كم وحدة اتطلقت؟ وكم وحدة بربها اطلبت طلاق من ريلها؟ ليش طلب الطلاق هو الحل الامثل والسريع بالنسبه لكم ياويل حالي من المشاكل اللي تنطرح في النت والحلول الافضع ليشششششش يابنات مافي عقل ليش مافي تفكير ليش كل وحدة ماترجع وتحاسب نفسها انا مارمس عن صاحبه الموضوع بالضبط بس كل وحدة اتشوف نفسها وبتعرف من وين التقصير تبوووون الصدق عاد شوفو كم وحدة مستهينه بشرع الله ومانلجا لربنا الاوقت الازمات ونطيح بلاوي ومصايب عرفتو انه اللي يعرف ربه في الرخاء ايعرفه بالسراء عرفتو ليش كثرت الخيانات والبلاوي في مجتمعنا نسينا ربنا استغفر الله ولهتنا الدنيا اللي اتحف حواجبها من اول ليله واتعرف انها ملعونه وتكابر وتصر واللي مصرة علي عدم الحجاب واللي مفوته فروضها انا ارمس بصورة عامه انا عارفه بتقولون شو يخصه هالموضوع بسالفه الدين ؟ يخصه ويخصه بلاوينا اللي انعيشها ونشوف بكل صراحه وبكل جراة تقصيرنا باتجاة رب العالمين وكل وحدة اتراجع نفسها وكلكم اتعرفون انه عرش الرحمن يهتز من الطلاق وكلمه عظيمه وماشاءلله الحلول السريعه عند بعض البنات اطلقي ؟ كان المشاكل بتنحل بالطلاق 
> اختنا سنها اصغير وخبرتها بالدنيا توها وتبالها عون وخوات وامهات صادقات ويعنونها علي الدنيا 
> صدقووووني الحل الوحيد للمشاكل اللجوء الي الله وكثرة الاستغفار واظن اللي جربت الاستغفار بتعرف فوايدة ومحد غيرة سبحانه يفرج الهم وانا براي المشكله اذا دخل فيها اكثر من راي تضيع وتتشعب واتزيد الطين بله 
> اسمحولي علي هالرمسه بس حالي من حالكم وما اتمنالها الا الخير وربي يفرجها عليها واختي الغاليه الزمي الاستغفار واقري سورة البقرة يوميا والجي لانسان عاقل ومتفهم من عايلتج ترتاحين له 
> وفترة طيش وبتنهي ويمكن ربج يبدل حاله من حاله ويكون لج باذن الله زوج صالح



صح لسانج ياالغالية ،،

و سالفة الطلاق شيليها من بالج ،، و عليج بالدعاء و كثرة الاستغفار و الصدقة و أهم من هذا كله اصلحي ما بينكِ و بين الله يصلح الله ما بينك ِ و بين الناس 0

----------


## عاليه21

انا مع الخوات

ياريت تروحين العمره معاه بعد مايظهر من المستشفى عشان تفتحون صفحة يديدة

يمكن يتغير

----------


## جرجيرة

> انا مع الخوات
> 
> ياريت تروحين العمره معاه بعد مايظهر من المستشفى عشان تفتحون صفحة يديدة
> 
> يمكن يتغير

----------


## Cute_Barbie

طمنينا عليج اختي

----------


## سراب ازرق

لا تطلبين الطلاق ....دام انه يحبج.... صدقيني بيي اليوم الي راح يندم فيه.... و يرد لج نفس قبل واحسن..لان الحب ما يموت .. و لاتخبرينه انج كشفتي خيانته .. لأنه هو الحين يخونج من دون ما تدرين..صدقيني لو قلتيله انج عرفتي .. بتكووون الخيانة.... عيني عينك

----------


## خسوووفه

عفانا الله ماعرف ليش ريايل اغلبهم صاااروا جيه ...عااادي عندهم يكلمون ..أنزين عندك حرمه والمشكله تكون الحرمه ...زينه وبعد ما يسدهم ...

الله يعينج اختي ويصبرج

----------


## سيدة الذوق

> قريت السالفه من البدايه.. وقريت ردود الاعضاء..
> 
> عيبتني ردود الغاليه فطيم 2007
> 
> 
> يزاج الله اختي الف خير.. كلامج عين العقل..
> 
> 
> وماشالله عليها صاحبة الموضوع .. وقفت مع ريلها بالشده..
> ...


صدق انا معاج اوقفي وياه وقت الشدة بس لاتسامحينه

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ربي يكون بعونـــــــج حبيبتي ..... والله أنحرق قلبي عليــــــــج  :Frown: 
الله يهدي ريلــــــــــــج ياااااااااااااااااارب و يرده لج و يبعده عن بنات الحرااااااااام يااااااااااااارب

و أصبــــــــري .. ان الله مع الصابريـــــــن

----------


## ام عمر1

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..
مصدوووووووووووووووووومه!!!!!

----------


## P u r e

الغالية الله يعينج على مصابج وبلوااج 

عليــــــــج بسهام الليل 

أتهزء بالدعاء وتزدريه ** وما تدري ما فعل الدعاء
سهام الليل لا تخطيء ولكن ** لها أمد وللأمد انقضاء

حبيبتي الدعاء يغير القدر .. فما بالج بزوجج .. 

تمي ادعي في جوف اللي إن الله يهدي زوجج .. وسمي عمرج ما شفتي شيء .. جي زيادة بينشغل .. واشغلي عمرج بأشياء ثانية .. بتشوفين شقايل بيركض وراج ركضة 

الله يهديه إن شاء الله

----------


## ذهب

الله يغربل هالنوع من الرياييل...

الغاليه الاحسن انج تواجهينه..وتراوينه كل شي..

تعرفين سويله حركه..يعني يوم الاجازه قوليله انا شريت..مسرحيه وبغيت اشوفها وياك وشغلي الفلم..

وواجهيه وقوليله ليش سوا جذيه..يمكن البنت مسويه له شي ترا هالايام الخوف من البنات مب بس 

الرياييل..الله يعينج ويقويج ولا تستعيلين وسوي اللي قلت لج به..وشو في شو مبرره حتى يسوي جيه.

----------


## قرموشة

طمنينا عليج تراني متابعه موظوعج

----------


## صمبوخه

الله المستعان
الله يهدي ريلج يارب العلميــــن
ويهدي جميع زوجات المسلمين 
آميـــــــن يارب العلميــــــــن

----------


## بلدان

انا عندي حل راسليني على الخااااااااااااااص بيريحج صدقيني....

----------


## دبدوبة_راك

الله يعينج فديتج..
كلنا معاااااااااااج

----------


## الفجراوية

الله يكووووووون ف عونج 

بس هذا ريلج يعني ملكج انتي مب اي وحده لا تستسلمين بسهوله 

أدري الموقف يقتل بس بعد (( ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي ))

فتره وبيمل منها وما بتكون ف عينه الا وحده ؟؟؟؟

----------


## توته صغيرونه

و الله عورتي قلبي.... اشوي و بصيح ....
بس مثل ما قالوا الخوات اصبري و اتحمل مرده لج انتي و بس و عشان خاطر البيبي ...
الله يغربل الرياييل ما منهم اماااااااااااااااااااااان ...
الله يصبرنا كلنا ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## نــــوره

قولو الله يهديه

مب حسبي الله عليه

مب غربله الله

حرام عليكم

هذا زوجها ابو عيالها .. شو ما صار يظل زوجها

أختي عليج بالدعاء .. ادعيله بالصلاح

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

*طمنينا عليج الغالية*

----------


## the pearl

طمنينا عليج والله يخليكم البعظكم

----------


## افطيم 2007

عسي ربي هداهم وردو لبعض وطابت النفووووس الله يسر امرها

----------


## for ever

والله انا اقرا قلبي يدقدق وعيني دمعت

انا انقهرت وبصيح 

وين انتي 

والله العظيم ماعرف شو اقول خصوصا اني قاريه موضوعج الاول وكان في امل

والله مادري ياحبيبتي شعر يمبي قف من السالفه

الله يعينج ياحبيبتي والله مالومج  :Frown:

----------


## شيخه الغيــد

طمنـــــــــــــــينا عليج الغاليه

----------


## فديــــتني

[B]فدييييييييييييييييتج غناتي لا تتسرعين مب طبيعي ريال بيحب وحدة شرات هاي وبيترك الحشيمة راعية الاخلاق صدقيني ريلج مسحوووووووووور بنات الحرام كثرن هاالايام عليج باالدعاء كلنا وياج طمنينا عليج حبوبة ولا تاخذين راي كل وحدة قالتلج اطلقي اصبري وخذي راي العقول الحكيــــمة عشان مانوصل لدرجة الندم غناتي فكري باالياهل وياااما سمعنا مصايب والحمدالله يعتدل الحال صدقيني بيردلج شو يبا من هذيج ,,, واللي قالتلج انشري الصور الله يهديها الله يهديها حرام المفروض ماتقول هاالكلام وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اكثري من الدعاء عزيزتي وربي يفرج همج وهم كل مسلم ان شالله[/B]

----------


## khimat_alemarat

الله يرد لج انشاالله

----------


## نور راك

الله يعينج اختي ...


بس لووو انااا مستحيل ارضاااهاااا لنفسي ...بقوووله تعاال البيت ابقيك شوووي وبراااويه الصوور وكل شي وووبااخذلي نسسسسسسسسخه بعد احتفظ فيهاا ..لتهديده اذاا انكر...
وبقوله باااايباااي ...



كراامتي فووق كل شي ..بس المشكله ياااختي انتي حاامل يعني حراااااام يصير افرااااق بس اهجريه وخلي حد من اهله يكلمه وااحد كبير عاااقل .....
والله يعينج بس الطلاااق موو لصاااالح اي حد ...ويصبر ...عليه 

والتوووبه بابهاا مفتوح

----------


## أم سيفوه

صراحه هذا شىء فظيييييييييع وماينسكت عنه ابدا ابدا حسبي الله عليها ونعم الوكيل ...الله يهدي زوجج ادعيله بالهدايه والطلاق اختي أبغض الحلال ...شوفيه يمكن غلط وحرام تظلمين البيبي اللي ابطنج الغلا ....

صارحي اهلج واهــله قوليلهم بالسالفه وصدقيني بيوقفون وياج يالغلا والله معاج ....استغفري وايد واقرأ قران والله بيفرج كل همومج الغلا ....

----------


## عمةالدلع

يمكن هالبنت الي بالصور حرمته الثانية؟
فكرتي بهالشي ولا لأ؟

----------


## sawssen

> قريت موضوعج وعيني دمعت
> 
> الصراحة .. قمت اخاف
> 
> عنبو .. اشكثر مواضيع خيانات زوجية اتصير في منتدانا .. 
> 
> ماقدرت اقرا الردود .. سكرت النت كله .. 
> 
> بس والله قهري .. رجعني لموضوعج مرة ثانية .. 
> ...




حبيبتي صحيح أنها قضية زنا بس العقاب للطرفين مو للبنت بس 

يعني حتى هو متزوج يعني لا مجال له للغلط و بينرجم حتى الموت 


كفانا الله من هالشيء

بتهددها بس حتى لا تعيدها ممكن أتوب و الله يغفر لها


والزوج الله يهديه و إن شاء الله يتعلم من هالخطأ و يشوف أنو مرتو مشت معاه بنيتها الصافية و الله كشفو لها


إن شاء الله تعود المياه لمجاريها

----------


## sawssen

والله ما أقدر أفهم 

بيحكون أن الرجال بيخدعون ترى البنات هن يلي يدفعن بهم للخيانة 

ترى ليش النساء ما تتساعد فيما بينها و ما يفعلون هالحركات المخلة للأخلاق و الدين

الله يهديهم بس

----------


## bentalbdo0

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يغربلهم شقايل ايخربن البيوت حسبي الل هعليهم والله يكون في عينج ومعنج انتي مهتمه

----------


## جرجيرة

> يمكن هالبنت الي بالصور حرمته الثانية؟
> فكرتي بهالشي ولا لأ؟



??????????????

----------


## عمةالدلع

> ??????????????


بلاج الغلا؟
 :44 (35):

----------


## النعيمي

زين ليش ما حطيتي احتمال ثاني يمكن اتكون حرمته؟؟؟
واذا كانت هب حرمته ليش قاعد يصورها عشان يفضحها يعني؟؟؟ او انه يفاخر الشباب فيها ويوزعها بلوتوث دام حاطها بجهازه ؟؟؟؟؟
ماشي الا انج تصارحيه وتشوفيه شو يرد عليج
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل الله يجيرج في مصيبتج هذي ويخلف لج خير منها يارب

----------


## القصواء

وينها راعية الموضوع...
يارب تكون ردت ويا ريلها سمن على عسل ...
بشرينا عاد ...

----------


## السديم

اعرف صديقتي نفس مشكلتج بالضبط بل اكثر منج لدرجه شافت صور وفيديو لما يحدث في غرفه النوم وقبل وقبل اكتشفت اشياء واييييييد واصبرت ما خلت شي ما سوته لزوجها بس الحين ملت وبتخلع انتي حاولي لاتكاشفينه لو سمعتي حلقه خليفه المحرزي في قناه البدايه بيقول لاتكاشفين الزوج لانه راح يسوي اكثر من هذا الشي انصحك شوفي مختص في العلاقات الاسريه [FONT="Arial Black"]وان صحك بخليفه المحرزي[/FONT]

----------


## جرجيرة

> بلاج الغلا؟


الغالية قلت يمكن كلامج صح
يمكن تكون حرمته

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

ورب الكعبه حطيت نفسي مكااانج..والله اصعب عن هالموقف ممممماشي..خاصه ان الصور والفيد\يووو مع بعض

لو حرمه ارووحها مب مشكله...

اقول امسكي ورد وادعي من كل قلبج بس مب عليه..ادعيله..وادعي الله اييبلج الخيرر وين ماكااااااااان

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

يمكن قاصد يحطلج اللاب توب..عسب اتجووفين..ويمكن حرمه ثاانيه

اقعدي عالسياااااده وطلعي لي بخاطرج بالصلالالالالاه

----------


## (ام اليازيه)

طمنينا فديتج 
والله يهون عليها قولو امييييين بنات ادعوله ف كل صلاه

----------


## مس-وانتد

> طمنينا فديتج 
> والله يهون عليها قولو امييييين بنات ادعوله ف كل صلاه


 :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

طمنينا عليج دخيلج

ولا تتسرعين هذا مصير ..

----------


## ward _ jore -

:Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:  


> طمنينا فديتج 
> والله يهون عليها قولو امييييين بنات ادعوله ف كل صلاه

----------


## wa7shah

وينج ؟
طمنينا عليج
بس لا تتطلقين
اهجري وخليه يحس بغلاتج اشويه .. ويعرف انج مب هينه عشان مايعيدها ...
والله يهديه !!!

----------


## غلازايد

من كل قلبي اقولج الله يعينج ويصبرج والله اني يوم قريت سالفتج عيني دمعت 
اعوذ بالله وصلت فيه المواصيل يسوي كل هذ احشى وين عايش هذا استغفر الله بس
والله لو انا مكانج مابعرف شو اسووي
يارب صبرها وارحمها 
يارب صبرها وارحمها
يارب اهدي ريلها 
يارب اهدي ريلها 
يارب ابعد عنه بنات الحرام خرابات البيووت 
حسبي الله عليهن ربي لايوفقهن

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

اقووووووولج لاتردين تهدينه ووتتميلغين عليه..خليه هوو الي يكوون مكااااانج هالمره ويسووي الي سوويتيه..يعني اثقلي شوووووووي عليه..

وانا ويا اختي 




> wa7shah 
> 
> وينج ؟
> طمنينا عليج
> بس لا تتطلقين
> اهجري وخليه يحس بغلاتج اشويه .. ويعرف انج مب هينه عشان مايعيدها ...
> والله يهديه !!!

----------


## ام عبدلله 2

شيييييييييييييييييييييييييت
هاي قوية ماتخيل نفسي مكانج الله يعينج انشالله
بس صج حرام حرام ليش الرياييل جي يقهرون
صج صدمة قوية الله يهدي زوجج انشالله


ادري مافي شي بهون عليج
انا اعرف وحدة تعرف عن ريلها كل شي تشوف صور وفيديو هو مع الحريم يغنون له وواعدونه بس ساكتة شو بتسوي تعرف ان يروح مع حريم وااااايد مو وحدة بعد 
الله المستعان الله يهدي ازواجنا ويبعدهم عن الدرب الحرام


شو بتقولين يا ختي المنكر والفساد صارو عند الناس مثل الحلاوة

----------


## قرموشة

وينج طمنينا عن اخبارج

----------


## مهراني

انا بعد مريت تقريبا نفس الشي بس مع روسيه حملت بحرام وتزوجها اكتشفت بعد ما ربت 
انقهرت بس هجرتها ورحت بيت اهلي 8 شهور وكنت حامل في الرابع بس بعد ما ربيت ردلي و هو مذلول لان الكل اهله و اهلي معاي الحمدالله الحين احسن عن قبل وهذيج الي ما تتسما طلقها
بس عليج بالسياسه تراها تلعب دور كبير وخليج حاطه اهله في صفج....انا الكل قالي اطلقي بس ما قدرت لان الوحدة ما لها غير ريلها اخرته بيرجعلج لاني شفت المطلقه وااايد تتعذب وخاصه من اهلها 
اقرب الناس الها و اخوانها وخاصة بعد اذا كانت يتيمه ما لها سند...

----------


## مهراني

وحبيبتي الصراحه اشوف سالفتج اهون عن سالفتي بس عليج بالصلاة و سورة البقرة
و الدخان و سورة يس ان شاء الله يردلج احسن عن قبل ما انصحج ابد بالطلاق

----------


## ميمي22222

صدق في من الريايييل بطرانين وعقب يندمون ويرجعون مذلولين لأنهم مالمقصه قاصين عليهم بنات مقردنين عشره غيرهم قبل ( مايفكرون والله ) الله يعينج حبيبتي إن الله مع الصابرين  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## سالفة

وينج واله من قريت السالفة وانا افكر فيج والله انج على بالي حتى وانا نايمة سبحان الله يا اختي حتى لواني ما اعرفج بس والله ان زعلت عليج لاني جربت هالشي مع ان ريلي بس يكلم ما شفت لا صور ولا فيديو وكنت بموت من القهر بس يوم بعدت عنة وخليت هلي يقرصونة بالكلام وبينت له اني مستغنية عنة تادب صدقيني وقفي يمة بس لا تعديها خذيها نصيحة من اختج والله اني ابالج الخير عشان ما تتعبين باجر اذا هذي اولها ينعاف تاليها 
اتريا اسمع اخبارج

----------


## ساميه

مرحبا اختيه

بصراحه اذا ما ودرهاا ......... انتي ودريه ... ما منه فايده 

والله يعينج

----------


## قانونيه

هو يتحرى إن البنت الي ظهرت معاه و سوت الي سوته بيتصونه؟
مستحيييييل مرده لج لو دارت الأيام
واايد رياييل سوو شرات ما سوى ريل بس بعدين ردوا 
و شكلها البنت تباه عشان لفلوس و هلخربطان مب عشان شي ثاني
إنتي لا إتبينين له إنج عرفتي بس حسسيه بتأنيب الضمير وقوليله إنا قصرت معاك بشي ودايما إسإليه إذا يبا شي ولا شي بخاطره و لا إذا مضايجتنه بشي و الله يعينج
والله قلبي عورني عليج
روحي أكره الرياييل الحين بزياده

سلام

----------


## فواغي84

شوفي غناتيه 

لا تدمرين حياتج بايدج 
وفكري باللي أبطنج 

ولا تتسرعين 
بخبرج واجهيه مافي أحسن من المواجهه وشوفي ردة فعله 
وعقب صلي صلاة الاستخاره 
ما ألومج تعصبين ولا تكرهيييييييين عمرج 
ترا هالشي صار مع ناس وايد 
وتعرفين اذا تبين حلول أنا رسم الخدمه راسليني ع الخاص وراح نفكر أنا وياج ع الحل 
ولا تضيجييييييين روحج الدنياااااا ما تسوي

----------


## شوق القلوب

اي كلام بيكون ماله اي معنى وانتي معصبه

صح المشكله الكبيره ولازم اتكونين حاسمه وقويه 

عشان ماتتكرر لازم ايخاف من انه ايكررها مره ثانيه بس اصبري
ماتعرفين ربج من وين بيفرجها لج

مهما كتبنا او فكرنا او تخيلنا بنكون بعيدين عن الي انتي حاسه فيه
لكل وحده مرت بتجربه مشابهه لها مشاعر مختلفه

اتخذي القرار السليم في الوقت الي اتكونين فيه هاديه نو عا ماااا
وخليج انتي في المكان القوه استغلي الفرصه لصاالحج


وربي انشالله وبيوقف معاج

----------


## لولو07

والله انا احاااتييييييج ...طمنينا عنج ..

بس ان شاء اصتلحتي معاه ... 

الله يوفقج اختي ... وييسر امرج ...والدوم السعادة بينكم ...

----------


## ورد جـوري

الله يعينج على مبتلاج الغاليه
والله يهدي ريلج ان شاء الله

----------


## maitha2

الصراحة لازم ما تسكتين لازم اتواجهينه بس لا تتصرفين تصرف تندمين عليه انتي حامل لا تنسين
واذا امكن خبري اهلج 
الله يكون في عونج و يهون عليج

----------


## ريحانة الجنه

الحمدلله رب انج رجعتيله الله يهديه انشاءالله ويقربكم من بعض ويرد الشمل مثل ما كان قبل 
لو شو ما صار بينكم لازم يكون في تفاهم وحل للموضوع

----------


## um hind

:Astaghfor:  
الله يعينج والله ..........................................

----------


## ألوسه

الله يهديه لج ويهديج له ويهديكم لرب العالمين ويبعده عن اللوث بقدرتك يارب العالمين..

الله يارب العالمين تحفظ لنا ازواجنا وتسخرههم لنا كما سخرت البحر لموسى يارب العالمين

----------


## بنوته راك

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يهدية ان شاء الله

----------


## جرجيرة

للرفع

----------


## الساهرة

حبيبتي كبريي عقلت ولاتقوليله عشان يعور قلبت كلامه بس براي انت تسوين نفس حركاتها ولبسها عشان اذا مثلا رقصتي ام علايه وبنفس الثوب بيحس على دمه اذا كان عنده دم وسوي نفسها حاولي قد ماتقدرين اللهم لاتحملنا مالاطاغه لنا وحده هبله ماتعرف شوتقول سسسسسسسوري

----------


## عاليه21

الله يعينج
طمنينا عليج

----------


## ريم السجايا

أختيه الله يخلييج طمنينا  :Frown:

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

وووينج الغاليه......

والله ع اعصااابنا 

عالاقل طمنينا

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## حنين1212

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## القمزية

وينج طمنينا عليج

----------


## sulaaf

طمنينا. الله يوفق بينكم ياااااااااااااااااااااارب ويبعد بنات الحرام عن ريلج امييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ألوسه

أفاااااا يالفضول ماخليت حد في حاله

----------


## القصواء

الحرمه شكلها نست إنها محطيه موضوعها في المنتدى وشغلت بالنا وياها....

----------


## الوفيه

> وينج طمنينا عليج

----------


## عمةالدلع

لاتلومونها الحرمة في مصيبة وتبي الحل ووقتها بحل المشكلة اولى من القراية بالمنتدى لوحدة بوضعها
أرجو ان تعذروها خواتي

----------


## لولو07

هي صح كلامج اختي عمه الدلع ....


ادعولها يا بنات ان الله يوفقها .. ونتحل مشكلتها .. واترد المياة الى مجاريها ...

----------


## قلب خلي

الله يعييينج يا خويتيه وييسر لج أموووورج ويهدي ررريلج ويبعددددده عن بنات الحرام .. 

طمنينااا عليييج الغاليه .. .. .. قلوووووووبنااا عندج

----------


## كشيخة

لالالالالالالالالالالا بموت!!! اتطلقي منه ونص !!

----------


## تـــوليب

شنو اتطلقي انا ماشوف انه الحل المناسب 

والله انا اشوووف انها اتم معااااااااه ولا تخلي الحقيره تفوز فيه وتاخذه منها 

زوجها و مرده لها ومردهم هم الاثنين لبعض الكل يغلط ويرجع للثاني

صج اني اول ما قريت المشكله دمعت عيني وقشعر جسمي بس كملت الموضوع كله واستغربت من البنات اللي ينصحونها بالطلاق في ذمتكم حرام 

انتو ما تدرون ان الطلاق يهز عرش الرحمن ؟؟؟؟ 

المرحبانيه انا ما الومج على شي بس الحمدالله انج ما تسرعتي وطلبتي الطلاق 

و طمنينا عليج فديتج وتحملي تحملي تطرين الطلاق او حتى تفكرين فيه لأنه مب حل 

تضيعين شبابج وعمرج على سبة وحده تافهه هي ما تستاهل انها تخرب عليج انتي وريلج هي دخيل بينكم لازم تطلع وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

منقهره وايد والله ابي اصيح حطيت نفسي مكانج حسيت ماقدر اتحمل ابي اصيح

----------


## ريم السجايا

حليلها والله .. ربي يحفظها .. وطمنينا اختيه ..

----------


## قلب طفلة

يارب رجعت المياه الى مجاريها

والله يرسم طريق المودة والرحمة من بينهم ويرجعون احسن من قبل إن شاءالله

والله ييسر أمورهم يارب

----------


## باربي دبي

حليييييييييهاااا البنت االلله يعينها على ريلهااا عديم الاحساس هذاااا انااا ما بقول لهااا تطلق ب بحط نفسي بوقفهااااا يعني كان يحبني واحبه ومب مقره عليه بشي وآخر شي اكتشف خيانته جي حتى لو بس عرفت انه يكلم وحده مب شايفه صوره وصورها فيديو بعد يعني صدق بنهاااااااار وكرامتي ما بتسمح لي اني اعيش وياااه ولا اخليه يلمسني حتى وبطللب الطلاق على طول وما برجع له 
الله يعينها وينتقم من ريلهااا هذااااا وكل الرياييل اللي من امثاله

----------


## افطيم 2007

> لالالالالالالالالالالا بموت!!! اتطلقي منه ونص !!


خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافي الله شو هالطلب اللي ماترضينه لنفسج لاترضينه لغيرج

----------


## أم عبوود

الله يعينج فديت قلبج ويهدي ريلج ويسرلكم اموركم

والله اني اضايجت من خاطريه عليج صددددق موقف صعععععععععب

----------


## خريجة إدارة

غريبه ان الاخت صاحبه القصة موجوده فالمنتدى

وتدخل بدون ماترد علينا !!!!


خير اختي طمنينا شو صار وياج؟

----------


## ساحرة العيون

وايد تضايقت من السالفة وما قدرت احط نفسي بهالموقف 
الله يعينج الغالية ويهدي ريلج وتنحل مشاكلكم 
طمنينا عليج

----------


## sulaaf

بنات أعتقد المواضيع اللي نازلة باسم صاحبة المواضيع مواضيع قديمة وتم رفعها........أتوقع جيه

----------


## -بنوتة-

up
up

----------


## جرجيرة

للرفع

----------


## أم العز82

الله يعينج اختي المرحبانية وييسرج أمرج
استمري في ذكر الله إلي بيده يهدي ريلج و يرده مثل ما كان و أحسن، يا رب

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

طبيعي إن صاحبة المشكلة ألحين مشغولة بمشكلتها و ما أظن إن الظروف تمكنها من الدخول إلى المنتدى كفاية عليها ألحين مصيبتها و أصبروا عليها و إن شاء الله بعد ما تحل مشكلتها راح ترجع للمنتدى

----------


## عجيد الريم

اختي حرام تجتلين هالحب ..

لكل شخص زلاته 

سامحي وتوكلي على الله ولاتخلين الشيطان يدخل من بينكم 

عطيه فرصه 

وربي ييسر امورج ان شالله انتي وزوجج  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله يعيينج الغاليه وايسر اموورج

خوااتي بغيت اقولكن خفن عالبنت لاني اشوفها ماشالله تدخل المنتدى وتشارك في مواضيع ثانيه بس ماترد على موضوعها هاذا مادري ليش؟؟؟؟ بس يمكن ماتبا ترمس فالموضووع او غيره  :Smile:  عالعموم الله يفرج همها ولاتحشرووونها خلوها على رااحتها

----------


## الشريفة

والله أنا بعد أشوفها كاتبه موضوع يديد في قسم المشكلات الاجتاعية واتشارك واترد لكنها امطنشه موضوعها

----------


## اصغر أم

الله يكون بعونك ويصبرك
ويهدي زوجك

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## فيء

أولا : حاسة فيج جدا.

ثانيا : لا تظني الطلاق سهل .. الفراق مؤلم جدا جدا.

ثالثا : واجهيه.

رابعا : لا تفضحيه ، عشان تظلين عزيزة نفس وكريمة.

خامسا : إذا زاد الموضوع عن حده دخلي طرف ثالث يحل الموضوع ، بس يكون طرف موثوق.

وكان الله في عونج.

----------


## وحيدة زماني

الله يعينج حبيبيتي


بس صدق لللااااازم تدورين لج حل..رمسيه واذا مافاد رمسي اي حد ثاني

والله يكون فعونج

الصراحه انا انصدمت

----------


## فساتيني

*خلاص ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع انتهى على خير,,,,,خلاص بنات ادعولها وبس 

والله يهدي الجميع*

----------


## حياة القمر

الله المستعان ....الله يسرلج امورج اختي

----------


## بنت دبي-

((السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

اسمحولي يمكن المشكله تكون غلط او شي يعني المفروض ماحطها هنيه ؟؟! او فيه قسم ثاني لها ,,

بس سو الي تشوفونه صح بقولكم مشكلتي مع ريليــ

انا متزوجه من ثلاث شهور والصراحه اخجل واااايد منه وهوه خجول بس بصوره اقل المهم الخجل

يذوب مع الوقت على ماقالو لي :1 (32): 

مشكلتي الاساسيه انه زوجي بارد "اظن المتزوجات يفهمون قصدي" احيانا يكون الاتصال بينا مره 

في الاسبوع او بالكثير مرتين انا اعرف عمري مو مقصره بكل شي يعني حمدالله مهتمه بجسمي و

وشكلي ورشيقه بشهادة الكل,,:22 (10): ووزني اقل من المثالي لكن ماعرف شوه السر ؟؟

ولاتقولون لي انتي بادري لااني استحي اطلب منه او المح لااني ساعات احس ها الشي غلط اني

اقوله تعال ؟؟؟,, الي تعرف تقولي ؟؟ لو ماتحب تجاوب تقولي بالرسايل الخاصه والسموحه خواتي منكن))


هذا موضوعج اختي كنتي كاتبتنه في المنتدى عقب 3 شهور من زواجج ...

وانا فرايي انه سبب خيانة زوجج هي انتي وسوري على هالكلمه ...لان الريال كان يحبج وكان يبا وحده تشبعه جنسيا وعاطفيا وكل ريال جيه مطالبه بس انتي لانج تستحين ما تفننتي بجذبه .. الريال يبا وحده اذوووووووووبه تحسسه برجولته .. تفتنه بجمالها ودلالها وحركاته .. اتخليله دايما مشتعل قلبه فيها .. تأسره بحركاتها وفنها ودلعا ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازم الوحده ما تستحي ... يعني مثل ما شفتي البنت تسوي وياه كنتي لازم انتي اللي اتسوينله هالحركات ... مثلا تسبحون مع بعض وتلبسين مايوه ... دايما اتجددين لبسج وحركاتج ..البسيله العاري والقصير وكل شي ... ادلعي عليه ولازم انتي بين فتره والثانيه اتبادرين وتبدين فالعلاقه عشان ايحس انه مرغوب عندج لازم اتحسسينه انج تعشقييييييييينه وعلى كل حال الحينه لازم اول شي تدعين ربج انه يهديه ويرده لج ... وتتصرفين جنج ما تعرفين عن خيانته .. وتبدين اتغيرين فنفسج وتصرفاتج ومثل ما قتلج اتسويييييين ..حاولي تغرينه بكل الطرق ولا ااااااااااااا تستحين ابدا ... والله يهديه ويهدي كل الرياييل ويبعدهم عن الحرام ...

----------


## الحزن 99

ربي يكوووووووووون في عونج الصرراحه صدق الرياييل خبث فيهم

----------


## دلوعة حبيبها

حاولي تبينه بأسلوب حلو وفهميه وحلفيه عمصحف انه مايخونج ويودرها ومن هالأشية

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

> لالالالالالالالالالالا بموت!!! اتطلقي منه ونص !!


نتي وووووووين والطلالالالاق وين

بالاول عرسي كشيخه وعقب ردي.. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## الغربية

ماعرف شو اقول 

الله يهديه

بس شكلكم خلصتو الحب قبل الزواج 

والريال بطبعه ملول

----------


## المزهريه

الله يسهل امورج و الله عورتي قلبي ااخ الله يهديه ان شاء الله و انسي الطلاق و حاول تدورين حل ثاني غير الطلاق

----------


## بنت الغلا

الله يعينج الغاليه 
والله يهديه ويصلح امبينكم

----------


## شيخة البنفسج

*::

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

والله العظيم ادمعت عيني يوم قريت قصتج ...!! 

والله يكون في عونج .. ويفرجلج اهمومج 

::*

----------


## غرشه عسل

حسبي اله عليه انشاء الله حشا كل الريايل جي

----------


## العيون المشتاقة

صرااااااااااااحة الله يكوون في عووونج ان شالله 
و الله يصبرج

----------


## امورة وايد

الله يعينج والله يهدية لج اميييييييييييييين

----------


## soul

up
up
up

----------


## فيء

حسبي الله على الرياييل ..

أكرهم

----------


## شوق الاماراات

الله يكوون في عونج حبيبتي..

والله حاله تقزز لازم تقعدين ويااه وتشوفين له حل لاتخلينه يتمادى بهالسوالف ..

الله يسخره لج ياااااااارب ..

وعن البنت حااولي تعرفين منو هي ووين بيتهم بالضبط وسيري بنفسج لااهلها وخبريهم ورويهم الصور والفيديو خلهم يصلبونها شوي ,,قوليلها عيني عينك تسرقين ريلي ..

----------


## أم غـلا

ليش هو يسوي جي
وشو ذنبج ؟
عيال الحرام بكل مكان
حسبيا الله على الي تبا تخرب علاقتكم
كيف ترضاها على عمرها 
كيف يهونون عليها اهلها تطلع ويا ريال غريب وتسوي بلاوي

انصحج تكليمنه بالاول
احتمال يكونون مزوجين

----------


## بنوته راك

الله يعينج والله

----------


## الونة2007

:Salam Allah:  أختي كرامتج فوق كل شي.....وانا أشوف اللي ماينصلح حالة من اول ....ما ينصلح حالة تالي......والأحترام اول الحياة الزوجية ثم ياتي الحب مع العشرة....واللي سواة فيج ريلج مب شوي :12 (15):  أنصحج قبل كل شي تولين أمرج للة :Sha2:  ثم تصلين صلاة الأستخارة.ثم تستشيرين أحد حكيم قد يكون من هلج تثقين في استشارتة بعيد ا عن العواطف  :12 (10):  أما قضية نسخ الشريط أو الفايل....فأنا أشوف تحتفظين فية فقط ....وتستخدمينة عند المواجهة ...... :12 (18):  
ومن ستر اللة على مسلم ...ستر اللة علية في الدنيا والأخرة.......وووووحسبنا اللو ونعم الوكيل..........لقد أحزني موضوعج كثيرا....فأنا هنا للمشاركة والمداخلة

----------


## ميــره

> صباح الخير 
> 
> اليوم ثاني يوم لي من البارحه رديت لريلي في بيت هله هوه راد قبل البارحه ومسكين البارحه ترقد
> 
> في المستشفى فيه حمى درجة حرارته وصلت 39 وانا معاه ماتخليت عنه كل ما ايي بيرمسني عن
> 
> الموضوع اسكته احط ايدي على حلجه حرام هب هاين عليه بس ماخليته يقرب مني او شي 
> 
> يقولي انتي تغيرتي وايد اقوله مافي انسان مايتغير هاي الدنيــــــــــــا وبردلكم بالتفاصيل بعدين 
> ...


زين انج وقفتي وياه مع انه ظرج و زين انج اتمسكتي بعلاقتج مع زوجج وما طلبتي الطلاق لانه ابغظ الحلال عند الله الطلاق ومش فكل الحالات لازم يكون الطلاق الحل .... انا اتمنالج حياه سعيده مع زوجج وانشالله الله بيهديه والايام بتنسيج هالخيانه ... وانا انصح كل وحده اتعرظت لخيانه انها تتمسك بزوجها وما اتقدم زوجها للحرمه الدخيله بصحن من ذهب

----------


## للصبر آخر

حبينا نتطمـــــــــــــــــــــن عليج اختنا مرحبانيـــــــــــــه وانتي الحين بتكونين بالتاسع ..

اتمنى من الله انه كل امورج انحلت يارب ..

----------


## روحي فدى روحه

مرحبـا أختي والله يعينج على مصبتج .. 

بس أنصحج إنج تيلسين وياه وتتفاهمين وتسألينه في شو إنتي مقصره وياه .. وخلي الهدوء من بينكم حاولي تتمالكين أعصابج .. 

ولا تخلين وحده ماتسوي تخرب من بينكم .. لأنه في الأخير هي مب خسرانه شي بالعكس بتستغل ريلج .. وادعي ربج يفرج همج ..

----------


## NiJMa

حبيـــــــــــبتي .. قلبي معاج 

أدعيــــــلج من كل قلبي .. الله ييسر لج اللي فيه الخير لج .. و يرد لج حقج ليــــــن عندج .. و يجبر قلبج و يريح بالج ياااااااااااااارب .

----------


## ذهب

الله يعينج..اصبري..ترا الحرمه اللي تصبر على ريلها يحطها فوق الراس..ويحترمها وخليج صابره علشان اللي في بطنج..

بس غيري من تعاملج وياه خلج جافه شوي لاترخين وااايد واتحملي واعتقد انج تخلين هالشي بينج وبين ربج ولا تفضحينه على الاقل خلي راسه مرفوعه جدام اهلج..علشان يحترمونه واذا الله اراد يفضحه تراه بينفضح..بس انتي حافظي على بيتج وارضي بنصيبج..ترا ماحد معصوم من الغلط..والله يسامح الكبائر والذنوب فما بالج الانسان..

فوضي امورج على الله..

وطمنينا عليج...

----------


## Miss_candy

> الله يعينج..اصبري..ترا الحرمه اللي تصبر على ريلها يحطها فوق الراس..ويحترمها وخليج صابره علشان اللي في بطنج..
> 
> بس غيري من تعاملج وياه خلج جافه شوي لاترخين وااايد واتحملي واعتقد انج تخلين هالشي بينج وبين ربج ولا تفضحينه على الاقل خلي راسه مرفوعه جدام اهلج..علشان يحترمونه واذا الله اراد يفضحه تراه بينفضح..بس انتي حافظي على بيتج وارضي بنصيبج..ترا ماحد معصوم من الغلط..والله يسامح الكبائر والذنوب فما بالج الانسان..
> 
> فوضي امورج على الله..
> 
> وطمنينا عليج...



انا رايي من راي الاخت ذهب ,,, اصبري واتحمليه وان شاءالله يحس بغلطته ويردلج ويتوب ... وفكري في الي في بطنج .. حرام يتشتت عشان اغلاط ممكن تتصلح ... ما انصحج بالطلاق موول شلي هالفكره من بالج ... 

السموحه ...

----------


## المنقبة

الله يهديه و يصلح حاله و انشاء الله لما تيبي ياهل ن يتعدل و الله اعلم ثاني بس انتي اصبري على عمرج ترى اد تطلقتي هي الربحانة مو بانتي خليج دكية و اتصرفي بعقل انا لو منج و بصراحة ما اقوله عالسالفة اخليه لين اشوفه اخرتها وياه معاها ادا اتعدل كان الله به ادا ما اتعدل علميه و قوليله انا رايي بس شوفي البنات

----------


## احبه موت

والله قلللللللللللللللللبي عندج الغاليه طمنينا علييييييييييييج شو صاار  :Frown: 

موضوعج من تاريخ 15 - 07 - 2007 واليوم 24 - 10 - 2007 

مادري احس انج ربيتي  :Frown:  

الي تعرف اي شي عن الاخت " مرحبانيه " اطمناااااااااااااااا الله يكون بعونها ان شاءالله

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم  :Frown:  حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :Frown:

----------


## شذى الألحان

> والله قلللللللللللللللللبي عندج الغاليه طمنينا علييييييييييييج شو صاار 
> 
> موضوعج من تاريخ 15 - 07 - 2007 واليوم 24 - 10 - 2007 
> 
> مادري احس انج ربيتي  
> 
> الي تعرف اي شي عن الاخت " مرحبانيه " اطمناااااااااااااااا الله يكون بعونها ان شاءالله
> 
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم  حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## mimi>>>

طمنينا عنج الغالية

----------


## فلونة

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..

وهذا بينكم حب من وانتوا يهال..

والله الرياييل ما منهم أمان..

ختيه.. والله أنا حاسة فيج.. 

أنا ريلي بس يطري لي سالفة الزواج أعصب.. وين بعد يخوني؟؟؟؟

والله ما أعرف شو أقول لج.. بس اللي سواه يدل على دناءته...

ختيه.. نصيحتي لج تراوينه أبو ريلج.. إذا كان إنسان صاحي.. يعني مب ينجلط ولا شي..

المهم.. عشان يعرفون إنج مب قاعدة تتدلعين ولا شي جيه...

عسب يعرفون ليش انتي ما تبينه.. والسبب من ولدهم...

وختيه.. عندي سؤال.. انتي يمكن قصرتي في حق ريلج في وحامج وقام حضرته وما صبر وخانج...

بس جيه ولا جيه.. ما يستاهلج.. ولا يستاهل ظفر منج...

قال شو قال.. يحبها... مالت عليه..

السموحة منج بس رفع لي ضغطي والله..

هذي بنت خالته ولا احترمها.. وينها لو غريبة؟؟؟

مالت ع الرياييل اللي جيه.. ماهم حد غير عمارهم...

----------


## الحور

اوووووووووووووووووووووف


ولا تعليق 
شي يصدم

----------


## اميره دبي

الله يعينججججججججج

----------


## Dhabi Dari

*****

----------


## فرفوشه2007

الصراحة الله يعينها وتنحل المشكله وبما انها ما ردت اكيد انشاء الله امورها هاديه ادعولها

----------


## Cindrella

الله يكون في عونج

----------


## كفاني جرحك

صدق انها ماتستحي هالبنت والله ... انشري صورتها خليها تستحي شويه و لو انه هالناس مايستحون , عشان البيزات يسوون كل شي ... حتى الشرف يبيعونه ... عافان الله

----------


## Sweetest Girl

ماقول غير : زييييييين سويتي يوم طلبتي الطلاق ،، هالنوع مامنهم فايده لو شو ماحاولتي ،، الله يهديه ،، ويوفقج بغيره واللي احسن عنه

----------


## الغلا مريم

وينج يا الغاالية وين رحتي طمنينا عليييج ليش ماتردين علينا ؟؟؟

----------


## علوه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
وقسم بالله يارب يعينج يا ختي ما اعرف شو اقولج غير الله يصبرج ويهديه لج

----------


## qe9aied

الله يهديهم
بس عن نشر الصور او تفضحين البنت ترى مب زين .. مب عشانها . بس عشان ما ترد فيج "الدنيا دوارة"
و عن ريلج. مفروض تقعدين معاه بهدوء و تتفاهمين معاه.. يعني مهما كان عندج عيال فلازم تحاتينهم قبل نفسج
و الله يعينج على اللي قاعد يستوي

----------


## qe9aied

كفاني جرحك
الله يهديج .. شو تنشر صور .. تبينها تاخذ اثمها و اثم كل من يشوف الصور . بالعكس هي يوم ما بتنشرهم بتكسب اجر

----------


## بنت الشا..

حسبي الله عالرياييل ..
كلهم جي ..
ماااااااااااااااااالهم امان ..
بس الصراحة احسن حل ..
لااتقولين الليلة او باجر لازم آخذ قراري ... لاتهدمين بيتج ولا تنسين الياهل اللي في بطنج...
بس لازم يتعاقب عقاب سنع...
وهذي نزوة واتاكدي انه يحبج و[COLOR="Red"]مردة لج يالغالية..
شوفي امنوا اقربلج(اقرب لقلبج) امه ولا ابوة وخلي الموضوع بينكم وشوفي اللي اتخبرينة شو بيسوي؟؟؟
بس في البداية عطيه فرصة وصارحية وشوفي شو رايه؟؟!! وشو بيقول....؟

----------


## Looooonely

*موقف صعب الصراحه

وربي انا خانقتني العبره

عيل انتي شو ..؟؟؟!!

انا رايي تهدين عمرج..

خلاف واجهيه بالسالفه..؟؟

وسامحيه لو اعتذر ادري الموقف واااايد صعب بس رسولنا الكريم قال : العفو عند المقدرة

فكري فالياهل بعد.. فديتج فكري عدل عقب اتخذي قرارج 

الله يهدي ريلج ويسعدج دنيا واخره.. لا تتخذين قرار وانتي معصبه خلاف تندمين عليه

الله يهديهم هالريايييل*

----------


## قشطه

الله يعينج ويهديه انشالله يا اختي وطميننا عليج

----------


## لوســـــي

الطلاق صعب لكن الموقف اصعب ....الموضوع كبير

----------


## gucci549

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

اظني الموضوع انتهى عند صاحبته واحنا الا نرد ونزيد ونعيييييد فيه

----------


## طي السنيين

http://uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=104317


الله يوفقها بحياتها

----------


## خواطر©

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

والله من المشاكل الواحد قام يشك في كل شي يشووفه حوله

----------


## رنوووووي

:12 (15):

----------

